# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Ταξίδια nautilia.gr >  3o Ταξίδι nautilia.gr (Σίφνος)

## Maroulis Nikos

3ο Ταξίδι της ιστοσελίδας μας n@utilia.gr στις 19/07/2009 ημέρα Κυριακή για ΣΙΦΝΟ αναχώρηση το πρώι απο Πειραιά 07:25 ώρα άφιξης 12:55 με το Αγιος Γεώργιος και επιστροφή με το ίδιο στις 17:40 με ώρα άφιξης στον Πειραιά στις 23:20.
O λόγος που γίνεται επιστροφή με το ίδιο πλοίο είναι για να έχουμε αρκέτες ώρες παραμονής στο Νησί. Περισσότερα τις επόμενες μέρες.
Περιμένουμε δηλώσεις συμμετόχής....

----------


## sylver23

Οι δηλώσεις συμμετοχής θα είναι εδώ ή με mail?

----------


## Vortigern

Σας περιμενω με ορεξη και χαρα φυσικα.!!!Να πω οτι διαλεξατε ωραια μερα μπραβο αφου μεχρι τοτε θα εχει αρχιση το νεο μου ωραριο οποτε θα εχω χρονο να σας δω.... :Very Happy: 

Επισης ειναι η μερα του Προφητη Ηλια και στο νησι μας εχουμε τρεις.Ενας ο αψηλος που λεμε (στο ψηλοτερο βουνο τις Σιφνου)

ενας του Τρουλλακιου που φαινεται απο το λιμανι (οι δυο εκκλησιες στα 2 ψηλα βουνα ,Αγιος Συμεον και Προφητης Ηλιας).Επισης ειναι ο ποιο κοντινος απο το λιμανι.

Και ο τελαυταιος στου Κοντου που ειναι στην αλλη ακρη του νησιου

Αυτα

----------


## kalypso

καταπληκτικό μέρος και πολύ καλή επιλογή τόσο του νησιού όσο και του καραβιού....φίλε Vortigern σε ευχαριστούμε για τις πληροφορίες....
Μόνο μία μικρή διόρθωση.....εκείνη την ημέρα είναι των Αγίων 630 Πατέρων της Δ' Οικουμενικής Συνόδου και Παραμονή του Προφήτου Ηλία (γι'αυτό και ο εορτασμός) οπότε θα έχουμε την ευκαιρία να αναψουμε και κανένα κεράκι .....βοήθειά μας....
Ελπίζω να τα καταφέρω...:-|

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Οι δηλώσεις συμμετοχής θα είναι εδώ ή με mail?


 
Με e-mail στο *info@nautilia.gr* τα στοιχεία που θέλουμε είναi : *ονοματεπώνυμο και ένα κινητό*.

----------


## rena

καλημερα!!!κυριε νικο μας απογειωσατε!!!!!ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενη,περιμενα πως κ πως συναντηση μας εν πλω.τελεια!!!!να κανω μια ερωτηση ποιας εταιρειας ειναι το πλοιο κ ποσες ημερες περιπου πριν πρεπει να βγαλουμε εισητηρια μην τυχον δεν βρουμε???ρωταω επειδη θα παω κ αλλου εκεινες τις μερες για να ξερω.....

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Ventouris Sea Lines.
Σχετικά με τα εισιτήρια δεν θα πάτε να βγάλατε απλά να ορίσουμε συμμετοχές μέχρι τις 05/07/2009 έτσι ώστε να μπορέσουμε να οργανωθούμε πιο καλά .

----------


## cataman

Μέσα με τα μπούνια + 1 άτομο (το γνωστό).
Έπεσε μέσα στην άδεια, τέλεια!!!!

----------


## rena

ok!που δηλωνουμε συμμετοχη?

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

info@nautilia.gr

----------


## cataman

Νίκο, επειδή το λινκ οδηγεί στο Outlook και από εκεί δεν μπορώ να στείλω email, μπορώ να στείλω τα στοιχεία με το *Επικοινωνήστε μαζί μας* που έχει το Forum κάτω?

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Νίκο, επειδή το λινκ οδηγεί στο Outlook και από εκεί δεν μπορώ να στείλω email, μπορώ να στείλω τα στοιχεία με το *Επικοινωνήστε μαζί μας* που έχει το Forum κάτω?


Φυσικά και μπορείτε  :Wink: 

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/sendmessage.php

----------


## cataman

> Φυσικά και μπορείτε 
> 
> http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/sendmessage.php


Ευχαριστωωωωωώ!!!!!!! :Razz:

----------


## dokimakos21

ΟΧΙΙΙΙ...ΑΣΧΗΜΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΔΗΛΥΜΑ ...!!ΒΛΕΠΕΤΕ ΤΟΤΕ ΕΧΩ ΤΟ ΠΑΝΗΓΥΡΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΡΟΦΗΤΗ ΗΛΙΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΗΝΟ ...!!!ΚΡΙΜΑ...!!ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΚΕΙ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΗ ΠΑΡΕΑ...!! :Confused:

----------


## τοξοτης

Θα ήθελα και εγώ να έρθω *ΑΛΛΑ* 18/07 έως 01/08 θα είμαι διακοπές στην Αλόννησο (κατόπιν υπόδειξης ορισμένων)

----------


## cataman

Δεν βλέπω κίνηση!!!!!
Η Σίφνος και ο vortigern μας περιμένει!!!!

kamares.JPG

----------


## Leo

Είναι αόρατη η κίνηση αφού γίνεται μέσω e-mail η δήλωση  :Very Happy: ... κλειστά τα χαρτιά  :Wink:

----------


## cataman

> Είναι αόρατη η κίνηση αφού γίνεται μέσω e-mail η δήλωση ... κλειστά τα χαρτιά


Είπα κι εγώ!! :Razz:  
Όχι τίποτα άλλο, το περιμέναμε από καιρό μιας και δεν μπορέσαμε να έρθουμε στο ταξίδι της Τήνου.

----------


## Vortigern

Το πλοιο που θα παρετε ειναι αυτο εδω και κανει 5 ωρες και κατι ψιλα.....Δν θα βαρεθητε γιατι θα ειστε μια παρεα αλλα θα ταξιδεψεται και με ενα ομορφω πλοιο το οποιο ισως να μην ταξιδευατε ποτε μερικοι απο εσας.

Κατι αλλο μελοι του φορουμ που ειναι απο την Σιφνο δν χρειαζεται να δηλωσουν συμμετοχη σωστα?

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45823

----------


## kapas

> Το πλοιο που θα παρετε ειναι αυτο εδω και κανει 5 ωρες και κατι ψιλα.....Δν θα βαρεθητε γιατι θα ειστε μια παρεα αλλα θα ταξιδεψεται και με ενα ομορφω πλοιο το οποιο ισως να μην ταξιδευατε ποτε μερικοι απο εσας.
> 
> Κατι αλλο μελοι του φορουμ που ειναι απο την Σιφνο δν χρειαζεται να δηλωσουν συμμετοχη σωστα?
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45823


 εκτος και αν γυρισουν αθηνα μετα με τους υπολοιπους!! :Razz:

----------


## Vortigern

> εκτος και αν γυρισουν αθηνα μετα με τους υπολοιπους!!


Μπα καλοκαιρι δν φευγουμε απο το νησακι μας :Razz:

----------


## cataman

> Μπα καλοκαιρι δν φευγουμε απο το νησακι μας


Αν είναι κάθε φορά που πάνε Αθηναίοι σε ένα νησί να φεύγουν οι νησιώτες και να πηγαίνουν στην Αθήνα, τότε δεν κάνουμε δουλειά!!!

Κάποιος πρέπει να είναι στο νησί να μας υποδεχτεί ! !  :Very Happy:

----------


## rena

ΜΕΣΑ Κ ΕΓΩ!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

> ΜΕΣΑ Κ ΕΓΩ!!!!!!!!


Δήλωση συμμετοχής *εδώ*, περισσότερα στις προηγούμενες σελίδες.

----------


## eliasaslan

> 3ο Ταξίδι της ιστοσελίδας μας n@utilia.gr στις 19/07/2009 ημέρα Κυριακή για ΣΙΦΝΟ αναχώρηση το πρώι απο Πειραιά 07:25 ώρα άφιξης 12:55 με το Αγιος Γεώργιος και επιστροφή με το ίδιο στις 17:40 με ώρα άφιξης στον Πειραιά στις 23:20.
> O λόγος που γίνεται επιστροφή με το ίδιο πλοίο είναι για να έχουμε αρκέτες ώρες παραμονής στο Νησί. Περισσότερα τις επόμενες μέρες.
> Περιμένουμε δηλώσεις συμμετόχής....





> Σας περιμενω με ορεξη και χαρα φυσικα.!!!Να πω οτι διαλεξατε ωραια μερα μπραβο αφου μεχρι τοτε θα εχει αρχιση το νεο μου ωραριο οποτε θα εχω χρονο να σας δω....
> 
> Επισης ειναι η μερα του Προφητη Ηλια και στο νησι μας εχουμε τρεις.Ενας ο αψηλος που λεμε (στο ψηλοτερο βουνο τις Σιφνου)
> 
> ενας του Τρουλλακιου που φαινεται απο το λιμανι (οι δυο εκκλησιες στα 2 ψηλα βουνα ,Αγιος Συμεον και Προφητης Ηλιας).Επισης ειναι ο ποιο κοντινος απο το λιμανι.
> 
> Και ο τελαυταιος στου Κοντου που ειναι στην αλλη ακρη του νησιου
> 
> Αυτα





> ΟΧΙΙΙΙ...ΑΣΧΗΜΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΔΗΛΥΜΑ ...!!ΒΛΕΠΕΤΕ ΤΟΤΕ ΕΧΩ ΤΟ ΠΑΝΗΓΥΡΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΡΟΦΗΤΗ ΗΛΙΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΗΝΟ ...!!!ΚΡΙΜΑ...!!ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΚΕΙ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΗ ΠΑΡΕΑ...!!


Καλησέρα και πάλι στο φόρουμ μας και από αυτό το θέμα που επισκέπτομαι πρώτη φορά  :Very Happy: . Να μπω στο ψητό, λοιπόν...

Όπως φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα στο μήνυμα του cptn μας Nikou Marouli, το ταξίδι θα πραγματοποιηθεί στις 19 Ιουλίου, έτσι δεν είναι? Η γιορτή του Προφήτη Ηλία, όπως γνωρίζω πολύ καλά  :Razz: , είναι στις 20 Ιουλίου... Οπότε, dokimakos 21 ξανασκέψου το...  :Wink: ! Θάνο, πάντως, πιστεύω καλύτερα, για να έχεις ακόμη περισσότερο χρόνο να δεις τα μέλη του φόρουμ, μιας και δεν θα τρέχεις στα βουνά για πανηγύρια !!  :Razz:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ελπίζω να έχω την τιμή να σας υποδεχτώ στις Καμάρες μαζί με τους άλλους φίλους από το νησί.

Αλλιώς, θα έχω τη μεγάλη χαρά να ταξιδέψω και πάλι μαζί σας.

----------


## Leo

> Ελπίζω να έχω την τιμή να σας υποδεχτώ στις Καμάρες μαζί με τους άλλους φίλους από το νησί.
> 
> Αλλιώς, θα έχω τη μεγάλη χαρά να ταξιδέψω και πάλι μαζί σας.


Αυτό έτσι ή αλλιώς Αντώνη είναι και δική μας τιμή. Το εννοώ, είναι χαρά μας να είσαι μαζί μας σε όλο το ταξίδι ή έστω στις καμάρες γαι την ρεβυθάδα  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Thanasis89

Δεν το σκεφτόμαστε ! Μέσα και ο Θανάσης ! ¶ντε και καλό μας ταξίδι !

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Το ηθελα πολλι παιδια να ερχομουν και εγω σιφνο αλα διστχος... :Sad:  Μεσα στον ιουλιο ουτε να το σκευτομαι με τοσο κοσμο που εχει το νισι αυτι τιν εποχι..Τι θα λεγατε να κανονιζαμε μεσα σε αυτο το χρονο ενα ταξιδακι και απο δω απο το μερος μου τιν φολεγανδρο να βλεπατε και το νισι μας??

----------


## giorgos_249

*Εγώ πολύ θα ήθελα να έρθω να σας γνωρίσω αλλά τη συγκεκριμένη μέρα θα είμαι στην Πάτμο μάλλον. Οπότε ίσως έρθω στο επόμενο.*

----------


## Queen Victoria

ta eisithria poso exoun to atomo aller retour???

----------


## Leo

Από το site της εταιρείας

Sifnos_tickets.JPG

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Αγαπητά μας μέλη,

Θα ήθελα να σας ενημερώσω ότι όσοι σκοπεύετε να έρθετε στο ταξίδι μας στην Σίφνο θα πρέπει να μας το δηλώσετε συμμετοχή μέχρι τις *09/07/09* έτσι ώστε να μπορέσουμε να προγραμματίσουμε όσο το δυνατόν καλύτερα το ταξίδι μας.
Θυμίζω το ταξίδι μας είναι στις 19/07/2009 ημέρα Κυριακή Πειραιάς Σίφνος και αντίστροφα. Ώρα αναχώρησης από τον Πειραιά 07:25 Και ώρα άφιξης στις 12:45 από την Σίφνο θα αναχωρήσουμε στις 17:00 και ώρα άφιξης στον Πειραιά στις 22:20.
Σας θυμίζουμε ότι μπορείτε να δηλώσετε συμμετοχή στο ακόλουθο link :
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/sendmessage.php
Τα στοιχεία που χρειαζόμαστε είναι το ονοματεπώνυμο σας και ένα κινητό τηλέφωνο.

Για οποιαδήποτε πληροφορία διευκρίνηση σχετικά με το ταξίδι μας στην Σίφνο μπορείτε να κάνετε στην ηλεκτρονική μας διεύθυνση info@nautilia.gr

----------


## rena

eimai mesa!!!!!!!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> eimai mesa!!!!!!!


ok

έχουμε λάβει την συμμετοχή σου.

----------


## rena

ok tha ta poume en plw!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Πολυ καλη εκδρομη, μου αρεσει πολυ ο προορισμος και βεβαια ο βαπορας αλλα 19/7 θα βρισκομαι στην ομορφη Καρπαθο παιδες, οποτε δεν μπορω.Καλα να περασετε καλη διασκεδαση.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Πολυ καλη εκδρομη, μου αρεσει πολυ ο προορισμος και βεβαια ο βαπορας αλλα 19/7 θα βρισκομαι στην ομορφη Καρπαθο παιδες, οποτε δεν μπορω.Καλα να περασετε καλη διασκεδαση.


 
Κρίμα φίλε Caotain Nionio θα ήτανε χαρά μας να σε βλέπαμε, καλά να περάσεις .

----------


## giorgos....

εννοείται κ εγώ μέσα.. δέν χάνονται τέτοια ταξίδια και με τέτοια βαπόρια..

----------


## Vortigern

> εννοείται κ εγώ μέσα.. δέν χάνονται τέτοια ταξίδια και με τέτοια βαπόρια..


Λεω και εγω ο Γιωργος πως και δν ερχεται θα ηταν χαρα του να ταξιδευε με το Αγιος Γεωργιος και χαρα μου να σας φιλοξενισο για λιγες ωρες

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Τέλεια ή παρέα μεγαλώνει με τις συμμετοχές που έχουμε και γίνεται υπέροχη παρέα  :Wink:

----------


## cataman

> Λεω και εγω ο Γιωργος πως και δν ερχεται θα ηταν χαρα του να ταξιδευε με το Αγιος Γεωργιος και χαρα μου να σας φιλοξενισο για λιγες ωρες


Βάλτε τα πύλινα στο φούρνο και ετοιμάστε τις ρεβυθάδες!!!!!
Ερχόμαστεεεε!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Leo

> Βάλτε τα πύλινα στο φούρνο και ετοιμάστε τις ρεβυθάδες!!!!!
> Ερχόμαστεεεε!!!!!!!!!!


 
Καναδυό μήνες την ονειρέυομαι....  :Very Happy: , πλησιάζει.... :Wink:

----------


## Vortigern

Παω να αναψω το φουρνο!!

----------


## cataman

> Παω να αναψω το φουρνο!!


Έτσι έτσι έτσι:wink:!!!

Και για επιδόρπιο έμαθα φτιάχνεται ένα γλυκό με ρύζι στο τηγάνι!!!
Διόρθωσέ με Vortigern άν το λέω λάθος.

----------


## Vortigern

> Έτσι έτσι έτσι:wink:!!!
> 
> Και για επιδόρπιο έμαθα φτιάχνεται ένα γλυκό με ρύζι στο τηγάνι!!!
> Διόρθωσέ με Vortigern άν το λέω λάθος.


:shock:θα σε γελασω!!! :Razz:

----------


## kapas

> Έτσι έτσι έτσι:wink:!!!
> 
> Και για επιδόρπιο έμαθα φτιάχνεται ένα γλυκό με ρύζι στο τηγάνι!!!
> Διόρθωσέ με Vortigern άν το λέω λάθος.


 ε ρε θα φαμε καλα!! :Razz:

----------


## Rocinante

Vorti να σου στειλω με τον Leo καμια πατατα που μου περισευει ? :Wink:

----------


## Vortigern

> Vorti να σου στειλω με τον Leo καμια πατατα που μου περισευει ?


Μπα τετοια εποχη τωρα εχουμε και Σιφναιικες.Αλλη φορα κρατα τις αμα ανεβω Αθηνα να με κερασεις :Razz: :lol:

----------


## plori

Στην Σίφνο δεν έχουμε μόνο ρεβύθια στο πήλινο αλλά και "Μαστέλο" που σας το προτείνω ,και είναι το παραδοσιακό φαγητό του Πάσχα και το κάνουν και τα εστιατόρια τώρα και είναι κατσικάκι ή αρνάκι μέσα σε πήλινο σκεύος και μέσα χύνουν κόκκινο κρασί.ΜΑΓΕΙΑ!!!!!Αλλά μείνεται ήσυχοι ο Vortigen τα ξέρει καλά ..........:lol:

----------


## kalypso

επειδή με έπεισε ο Νίκος θα σας έρθω και εγώ!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Vortigern

Αντε για να ανεβενουμε σιγα σιγα!

----------


## kapas

στο προγραμμα θα εχουμε και μπανακι ετσι??? πριν βεβαια απο ολες αυτες αυτες τις υπεροχες γαστρονομικες εεε... παρεμβασεις!!! :Razz:

----------


## kalypso

Ελπίζω να προλάβουμε!!!

----------


## Vortigern

Ενωητε!!!Ενας ενας θα δειχνη τους κυλιακους του!!Πρωτος εγω :Razz: :lol:

----------


## Vortigern

A και να σας πω τα απαραιτητα που πρεπει να παρετε.

Παρτε αντηλιακα,αντιφεγγαρικα οτι βρειτε κατα προτιμηση να ειναι caroten η Κolokithen
Κουβαδακια,φτιαρακια,τσουγκρανες,φορτηγακια,καραβα  κια,μπρατσακια,κουλουρες,σωσιβια,σωσιβιες λεμβους,κουλουρακια και καφε.Καλο θα ειναι να αποφυγουμε το τσιγαρο για να μη παρει φωτια η θαλασσα. :Very Happy: 

Προσοχη πρωτο λιμανι ειναι η Κυθνος
Ακολουθη η Σεριφος 

Σε κανενα απο τα 2 παραπανω λιμανια δν κατεβενεται αφου δν ειναι η Σιφνος :Very Happy: .....το επομενο λιμανι ομως μετα τη Σεριφο ειναι η Σιφνος αρα και κατεβενεται και σας υποδεχομε εγω με κορναρισιες βαρελοτα και μπαλονια.Απο εκει και υστερα τα γνωστα!!

----------


## cpt babis

Επειδη ειμαι ανηλικος πρεπει να με συνοδευει καποιος η ΟΧΙ?

----------


## Leo

Επικοινώνησε μαζί μου με ΠΜ

----------


## leonidas

Παιδια θα περασουμε φοβερα !
Θα χαρω πολυ να ταξιδεψω μαζι σας μεχρι τη Σιφνο και να περασω αρκετες καραβολατρικες ωρες μαζι σας !!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## giorgos....

> Λεω και εγω ο Γιωργος πως και δν ερχεται θα ηταν χαρα του να ταξιδευε με το Αγιος Γεωργιος και χαρα μου να σας φιλοξενισο για λιγες ωρες


υπήρχε περίπτωση να μην έρθω φίλε Θάνο?
είπαμε, αυτά δεν χάνονται..

----------


## vinman

> Καναδυό μήνες την ονειρέυομαι.... , πλησιάζει....


...ε,ε,έρχεται... :Very Happy:

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Θα ειμαι κι εγω στην παρεα σας!!!!!Θα περασουμε τελεια παιδια!!!

----------


## Vortigern

Θα πρεπει να ενημερωσο τωρα που ειναι νωρις.

Κατι αλλαξε στο ωραριο μου στη δουλεια και δν θα δουλευω 20:35 με 02:10 

Αλλα :

10:35 το πρωι με 13:25 το μεσημερη και 20:35 με 00:00.

Το καραβι φτανει 12:50-12:55 στην υποδοχη δν θα μπορεσω να ειμαι...θα κατεβω μετα απο μιση ωρα.Ελπιζω να μπορεσει καποιος απο τους Σιφνιους να ειναι στην υποδοχη.Χιλια συγνωμμη αλλα μην ανυσηχειτε να σκεφτεσται τα ρεβυθια οχι εμεμα :Very Happy:  :Razz:

----------


## Leo

> Θα πρεπει να ενημερωσο τωρα που ειναι νωρις.
> 
> Κατι αλλαξε στο ωραριο μου στη δουλεια και δν θα δουλευω 20:35 με 02:10 
> 
> Αλλα :
> 
> 10:35 το πρωι με 13:25 το μεσημερη και 20:35 με 00:00.
> 
> Το καραβι φτανει 12:50-12:55 στην υποδοχη δν θα μπορεσω να ειμαι...θα κατεβω μετα απο μιση ωρα.Ελπιζω να μπορεσει καποιος απο τους Σιφνιους να ειναι στην υποδοχη.Χιλια συγνωμμη αλλα μην ανυσηχειτε να σκεφτεσται τα ρεβυθια οχι εμεμα


Θάνο ευχαρσιτούμε για την ενημέρωση θα μιλήσουμε και φυσικά χωρίς εσένα ταβέρνα δεν πάμεεεε  :Very Happy: . Μην ανησυχείς θα βρούμε την άκρη.

----------


## Vortigern

> Θάνο ευχαρσιτούμε για την ενημέρωση θα μιλήσουμε και φυσικά χωρίσ εσένα ταβέρνα δεν πάμεεεε . Μην ανησυχείς θα βρούμε την άκρη.


Πολυ ωραια

----------


## sylver23

Θάνο πρότεινέ μας καλή ταβέρνα κοντά σε σημείο που θα μπορούμε να κάνουμε και την βουτιά μας,ωστε να κάνουμε το μπανάκι μας μέχρι να τελειώσεις.
Φυσικά και δεν θα κάτσουμε να φάμε πριν έρθεις εσύ.
Μια άλλη λύση είναι να βολτάρουμε λίγο μέχρι να έρθεις.
Αν και πιστεύω οτι μέχρι να αποβιβαστούμε και να περιμένουμε να φύγει και ο Αγιος θα έχεις ξεμπερδέψει.
Ειπαμε Σιφνος =Βορτιγκερν ΤΕΛΟΣ :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Vortigern

> Θάνο πρότεινέ μας καλή ταβέρνα κοντά σε σημείο που θα μπορούμε να κάνουμε και την βουτιά μας,ωστε να κάνουμε το μπανάκι μας μέχρι να τελειώσεις.
> Φυσικά και δεν θα κάτσουμε να φάμε πριν έρθεις εσύ.
> Μια άλλη λύση είναι να βολτάρουμε λίγο μέχρι να έρθεις.
> Αν και πιστεύω οτι μέχρι να αποβιβαστούμε και να περιμένουμε να φύγει και ο Αγιος θα έχεις ξεμπερδέψει.
> Ειπαμε Σιφνος =Βορτιγκερν ΤΕΛΟΣ


Μην ανησηχιτε για μπανακι θα πατε στη σπηλια (ρωτηστε που ειναι δν ειναι τιποτα)Ως που να κανετε μια βουτια θα εχω ερθει και εγω να κανω αλλη μια. 3:10 εχει αφηξη το Αδαμαντιος Κοραης.Για το εστιατοριο εχουμε κλειση εγω με τον plori σε ενα εστιατοριο το οποιο εχει Σιφναικη και ομορφη κουζινα και ρεβυθια στο τσικαλι παρακαλω.Μην ανησηχητε απο τη στιγμη που θα σχολασω μεσα σε 5 λεπτα θα ειμαι κατω με τον πυραυλο Crypton X 135cc :Razz:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Θέλω να σας ευχαριστήσω για τις συμμετοχές σας στο 3ο Ταξίδι μας στην Σίφνο, είναι μεγάλη χαρά η ανταπόκριση που είχαμε για το Ταξίδι μας.
Όσοι έχετε δηλώσει συμμετοχή θα ενημερωθείτε από εμένα τηλεφωνικά για το πως θα παραλάβετε τα εισιτήρια σας αλλά και για το ταξίδι .

----------


## mastrokostas

¶ντε μας έχετε ρίξει την ψυχολογία ,εμάς που έχουμε υποχρεωσεις και δεν μπορούμε να έρθουμε .Και βλέπω ότι η παρέα θα είναι υπέροχη .....το νησί καταπληκτικό με καλούς φίλους εκεί  .....ακουώ και για ρεβυθαδα ,και μου ρχετε σπάσω την οθόνη !!!σας εύχομαι να περάσετε καλά , που είναι σίγουρο ότι θα περάσετε υπέροχα ,και φατε και ένα πιάτο ρεβίθια και για μας !!! :Wink: 

_Λεο ,μην τυχόν και μου στείλεις φωτο από τραπέζι και μεζέδες ,διότι κόβουμε καλημέρες_ !!
_Διοτι καλησπερες θα λεμε !!!_  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Αν έρθεις την κυριακή το βράδυ στο πλοίο θα σου φέρω ρεβυθάδα στο υπόσχομαι... :Very Happy: , άκουσες Θάνο? +1

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Αν και θα το ηθελα πολυ ανειλημενες υποχρεωσεις δεν μου επιτρεπουν να παραστω,Ευχομαι στην Μεγαλυτερη θαλασσινη παρεα να περασει Υπεροχα και Καλο ταξιδι.
(Εκεινη την ημερα νοερα θα ειμαι και εγω μαζι σας )

----------


## mastrokostas

> Αν έρθεις την κυριακή το βράδυ στο πλοίο θα σου φέρω ρεβυθάδα στο υπόσχομαι..., άκουσες Θάνο? +1


Σ ευχαριστώ !!!!!Αν ήμουν Αθηνά ,διότι θα γυρίσω Δευτέρα πρωί ,θα ερχόμουν !!!Τρελαίνομαι για ρεβυθαδα !
Ας είναι καλά ο Θάνος ,που έχει κανονίσει και την φτιάχνω μόνος μου ,αλλά σίγουρα δεν είναι ίδια με τις Σίφνου !!

----------


## Vortigern

> Σ ευχαριστώ !!!!!Αν ήμουν Αθηνά ,διότι θα γυρίσω Δευτέρα πρωί ,θα ερχόμουν !!!Τρελαίνομαι για ρεβυθαδα !
> Ας είναι καλά ο Θάνος ,που έχει κανονίσει και την φτιάχνω μόνος μου ,αλλά σίγουρα δεν είναι ίδια με τις Σίφνου !!


Περνεις τουλαχιστον μια μικρη γευση!!!!Αντε 10 μερες εμειναν...!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Οσοι προβαλουν αφορμες και δικαιολογιες για να μην ερθουν ταξιδι,εχω να δειξω αυτο

DSCN1101.JPG

Ετσι θα σκιζει τα γαλανα νερα του αιγαιου το ναυτικο αυτο βαπορι!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Kρίμα που δεν θα μπορέσω να είμαι και εγώ στην παρέα σας επειδή θα είμαι στα Χανιά για τις καλοκαιρινές διακοπές.Αν μπορούσα θα έπαιρνα το πλοίο από Σούδα στις 18 το βράδυ και να επιβιβαζόμουν μαζί σας το πρωί στις 19 στο ¶γιος Γεώργιος...
Εύχομαι σε όλους να περάσετε υπέροχα!!!*

----------


## parianos

Κριμα δεν θα μπορεσω να ερθω εκεινη τη μερα και θα ηθελα πολυ να γνωρισω τη Σιφνο αλλα....την αλλη φορα...καλα να περασετε παιδια....

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δυστυχώς ο μόνος τρόπος να έλθω είναι να πάρω κανα ημερήσιο από Κρήτη και στα ανοιχτά να ...βουτήξω (αν δεν έχω δουλειά Κυριακή). 

Καλά να περάσετε και βάλτε κια καμιά φωτογραφία να δούμε τι χάσαμε.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Θα φροντίσουμε όσοι δεν μπορέσατε να έρθετε, να σας καλύψουμε με πλούσιο φωτορεπορτάζ και να πιούμε και κανένα ουζάκι για εσάς.
Οι υπόλοιποι που έχετε δηλώσει συμμετοχή φορτίσετε τις φωτογραφικές μηχανές σας και βιντεοκάμερες για πλούσιο φωτορεπορτάζ.

Όλα είναι έτοιμα για να σαλπάρουμε στις 19/07 με την VENTOURIS SEA LINES και το 
Ε/ΟΓ ¶γιος Γέώργιος με προορισμό στους φίλους μας στην Σίφνο, ενδιάμεσοι σταθμοί Κύθνος και Σέριφος. Ώρα αναχώρησης 07:25.

ag. georgios.jpg

ag. georgios2.jpg

Φωτογραφίες captain Leo

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Φυγαμε παιδιααααα!!!!!!! :Smile: Αντε 10 μερουλες ειναι μονο!!!!

----------


## cataman

> Θα φροντίσουμε όσοι δεν μπορέσατε να έρθετε, να σας καλύψουμε με πλούσιο φωτορεπορτάζ και να πιούμε και κανένα ουζάκι για εσάς.............


¶μα είναι Νίκο να πιούμε και ουζάκια για όλους αυτούς που δέν μπόρεσαν να έρθουν δέν μας φτάνουν όλες οι δεξαμενές του ούζου Μυτιλήνης, 12, Μίνι και εγώ δεν ξέρω τί άλλο ούζο κυκλοφορεί!!!!
¶σε που θα γίνουμε λιάρδα:???:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το λιμάνι του νησιού ονομάζεται *Καμάρες.*
Τα τελευταία χρόνια ο οικισμός αναπτύσσεται με ταχείς ρυθμούς και ο πληθυσμός έχει αυξηθεί.

Το λιμάνι υστερεί σε υποδομές, μιας και ο αριθμός επιβατών και οχημάτων αυξάνεται συνεχώς και οι εγκαταστάσεις παραμένουν εδώ και κάποια χρόνια οι ίδιες.
Ο νοτιοδυτικός είναι ο καιρός που δυσκολεύει αρκετά τα πλοία, αν και πλέον δεν είναι συχνές οι φορές που το πλοίο δεν θα καταφέρει να πιάσει.
Παλαιότερα, αυτό συνέβαινε συχνά.

Το πρώτο πλοίο που πλαγιοδέτησε στον καινούριο τότε  μώλο ήταν το *"Λητώ" ("Οία")* το 1972.
Για πολλά χρόνια ο μώλος ήταν στενός και τα ferries δυσκολεύονταν αρκετά να πλευρίσουν όταν είχε καιρό. 
Τα πλοία που πλαγιοδετούσαν (*"Λητώ", "Κάλυμνος", "¶γιος Γεώργιος" ο ξιφίας, "Κανάρης", "Μιαούλης", "Αλκυών"*)έδεναν πιο εύκολα.
Το *"Ιόνιον"* και το *"Κίμωλος"* δεινοπαθούσαν κάποιες φορές να προσεγγίσουν.

Το χαρακτηριστικό του λιμανιού είναι ότι περικλείεται από ψηλά απόκρημνα βουνά, όπου στις κορυφές είναι χτισμένα δύο μοναστήρια, ο *"¶γιος Συμεών ο αψηλός"* και ο *"Προφήτης Ηλίας"*  που έχει πανηγύρι, μάλιστα, το βράδυ της Κυριακής.
Η θέα του λιμανιού από τα μοναστήρια είναι καταπληκτική.
Εξαιρετική θέα έχεςι κανείς και από τον *φάρο,* απ΄όπου μπορεί κανείς να φωτογραφήσει τα πλοία κατά τρόπο μοναδικό.
Το μόνο που χρειάζεται είναι να περπατήσει 10-15 λεπτά και να έχει κατάλληλα παπούτσια.

Σώζονται, σε καλή σχετικά κατάσταση, ένα μέρος από τις παλιές εγκαταστάσεις φόρτωσης του μεταλλεύματος στα πλοία.
Τα βουνά πάνω από το λιμάνι ήταν ιδιαίτερα πλούσια σε σιδηρομεταλεύματα.

Ας πάρουμε μια μικρή γεύση από το πώς είδε και αποτύπωσε στο χαρτί του το λιμάνι των Καμαρών *ο Φώτης Κόντογλου.*
Το απόσπααμα και το σχέδιο περιλαμβάνονται στο βιβλίο του *"ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ"* (εκδοτικός Οίκος *"ΑΣΤΗΡ"*).
Ο Κόντογλου είδε το μέρος άγριο και αφιλόξενο.
Εσείς, βέβαια, θα δείτε μια εντελώς διαφορετική εικόνα

Στο ταξίδι της επόμενης Κυριακής μπορούμε να δούμε κάποια από τα πιο ωραία σημεία του λιμανιού, σε συνδυασμό βέβαια με τη ρεβυθάδα, τα ούζα και ότι άλλο προκύψει.

Wellcome on board

Καμάρες Σίφνου.jpg

Κόντογλου Σίφνος.jpg

----------


## ζιζινι

> ¶μα είναι Νίκο να πιούμε και ουζάκια για όλους αυτούς που δέν μπόρεσαν να έρθουν δέν μας φτάνουν όλες οι δεξαμενές του ούζου Μυτιλήνης, 12, Μίνι και εγώ δεν ξέρω τί άλλο ούζο κυκλοφορεί!!!!
> ¶σε που θα γίνουμε λιάρδα:???:


να ναυλωσουμε ενα πλοιο με καραφακια ουζου αν ειναι....

----------


## mastrokostas

> να ναυλωσουμε ενα πλοιο με καραφακια ουζου αν ειναι....


Φίλη ζιζινη ,δεν καταλαβαίνω τι ακριβώς θέλεις να πεις ! :Confused: Μαλλον έχεις καταλάβει λάθος την πλάκα που κάνουμε μεταξύ μας !

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ένα ταξίδι για τον καθένα είναι διαφορετικό.

Αν τώρα κάποιος θέλει να διαβάσει ένα εξαιρετικό αφήγημα για το πώς ξεκίνησε ο τουρισμός στη Σίφνο, μπορεί να το διαβάσει εδώ

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...849#post229849

Το έχει γράψει *ο Μανώλης Κορρές* και περιλαμβάνεται στο βιβλίο *"Η κεράτσα μου"* (Εκδόσεις: *"Ροδακιό"*). Για κάποιες λέξεις μπορεί και να χρειαστείτε λεξικό, μιας και είναι γραμμένο στην ντοπιολαλιά.
Ευτυχώς, οι περισσότεροι μιλούν ακόμα αυτήν την ντοπιολαλιά.
Θα ακούσετε σίγουρα κάποιους ..... την άλλη Κυριακή.

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Δηλαδή άν έρθω  μέσω Σύρου με τον Αίολο και σας περιμένω στο λιμάνι πειράζει?

----------


## Leo

> Δηλαδή άν έρθω μέσω Σύρου με τον Αίολο και σας περιμένω στο λιμάνι πειράζει?


Σε περιμένουμε!!!

----------


## Vortigern

Φυσικα και σε περιμενουμε!!!!Θα ηθελα να ενημερωσο οτι στις 3:10 εχουμε αφηξη του Αδαμαντιου Κοραη οσοι θελεται μπρουμε να ανεβουμε στο γνωστο φαρο.Μονο που θα γινουμε μουσκεμα αλλα τι φοβασε απο κατω ειναι η θαλασσα

----------


## .voyager

Μιας και η "παλιοπαρέα" με έψησε να έρθω, θέλω να ρωτήσω -αν και κάπου είχε αναφερθεί- πόσο θα παραμείνουμε στο νησί...

----------


## Vortigern

> Μιας και η "παλιοπαρέα" με έψησε να έρθω, θέλω να ρωτήσω -αν και κάπου είχε αναφερθεί- πόσο θα παραμείνουμε στο νησί...


Απο τις 12:55 μεχρι τις 5:10 το απογευμα

----------


## .voyager

Όρι πρέπει για βουτιά :mrgreen:

----------


## Vortigern

> Όρι πρέπει για βουτία :mrgreen:


Βεβαια οσοι θελουν μπανιο απο θαλασσα εχουμε μπολικη!

----------


## leonidas

Θανο ριξε μια βουτια διπλα στον Αγιο... :Razz: 


DSCN2239.jpg


Καλο μας ταξιδι παιδια !  :Very Happy:

----------


## Vortigern

Πρωτα εσεις μετα εγω :Wink:

----------


## cataman

Σε εφτά μέρες και σήμερα θα προσεγγίζουμε τις Καμάρες!!!!

sifnos_port.jpg

----------


## Leo

κλεμένο από σενα: *Ασπρα Καραβια____________
____________Τα Ονειρα Μας*  :Very Happy:

----------


## cataman

> κλεμένο από σενα: _Ασπρα Καραβια......Τα Ονειρα Μας_


Τα όνειρα μας είναι το μόνο πράγμα που δεν μπορεί κανένας να μας κλέψει!!
¶λλος ονειρεύεται καράβια, άλλος ταξίδια, άλλος....ρεβυθάδες!!!!!!

revythada.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Όι μέρες πλησιάζουν και η παρέα μεγαλώνει, τελικά θα έρθουν και φίλοι μας απο τα γύρω νησιά λέτε να τα καταφέρει και ο Παναγιώτης  :Wink:

----------


## Vortigern

Περιμενω και Συριανους τοτε!!!AΡΗΣ και Νikos V ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα ειστε παρον.

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Περιμενω και Συριανους τοτε!!!AΡΗΣ και Νikos V ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα ειστε παρον.


Ναι,ναι,ναι.Το κόκκινο χαλί Θάνο μην ξεχάσεις να φέρεις μαζί σου στον Αίολο το πρωί της Κυριακής.Αλλιώς δεν έρχομαι,θα πάω αλλού:-D

----------


## Vortigern

> Ναι,ναι,ναι.Το κόκκινο χαλί Θάνο μην ξεχάσεις να φέρεις μαζί σου στον Αίολο το πρωί της Κυριακής.Αλλιώς δεν έρχομαι,θα πάω αλλού:-D


ΑΡΗΣ σε παρακαλω μονο πρασινο αφου δν το παω το κοκκινο!!!11 η ωρα θα ειστε Σιφνο με τον Αιολο οποτε θα σας περιμενω!

----------


## Vortigern

Οσοι θα ερθουν με το ΑΙΟΛΟ καλυτερα να ενημερωσουν για να κατεβω στο λιμανι ποιο νωρις.

----------


## Vortigern

Tι μερα που ερχεσται στις 12:30 φευγει το ΣΠ4 απο Σιφνο οποτε θα το πετυχεται εν πλω στο Στενο Σιφνου (Σιφνος-Σεριφος)

----------


## heraklion

> Tι μερα που ερχεσται στις 12:30 φευγει το ΣΠ4 απο Σιφνο οποτε θα το πετυχεται εν πλω στο Στενο Σιφνου (Σιφνος-Σεριφος)


 Θα περάσει δεξιά μας ή αριστερά μας?

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Απο αριστερα!!!! :Very Happy: ΟΙ προσπερασεις απο δεξια δεν επιτρεπονται....!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

δεν θα μας προσπερασει.Αυτο ανεβαινει εμεις κατεβαινουμε αν καταλαβα καλα

----------


## leonidas

> δεν θα μας προσπερασει.Αυτο ανεβαινει εμεις κατεβαινουμε αν καταλαβα καλα


Σωστα καταλαβες.Οπως ειπε και ο Θανος το 4 θα ερχεται απο Σιφνο και εμεις θα πηγαινουμε Σιφνο εκεινη την ωρα... :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## heraklion

> Σωστα καταλαβες.Οπως ειπε και ο Θανος το 4 θα ερχεται απο Σιφνο και εμεις θα πηγαινουμε Σιφνο εκεινη την ωρα...


 Και θα το ξαναπετύχουμε το απογεύμα που θα ανεβαίνουμε και αυτό θα κατεβαίνει. :Wink:

----------


## Vortigern

Καλα εκει κολησατε τωρα?Τα τραπεζια κλειστηκαν!Σας περιμενουμε

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Θα περάσει δεξιά μας ή αριστερά μας?


Το έχουμε δει σε άλλο θέμα:



> Σύμφωνα με τον Διεθνή Κανονισμό Αποφυγής Συγκρούσεων στη Θάλασσα (επικυρώθηκε από την Ελλάδα με το ΝΔ 93/1974 ΦΕΚ 293 Α 1974)
> 
> ΚΑΝΩΝ 14.
>                "Περίπτωσις αντιθέτων πορειών"
> 
>       α)  Οταν δύο μηχανοκίνητα πλοία συναντώνται με πορείας αντιθέτους ή σχεδόν αντιθέτους, εις τρόπον ώστε να υφίσταται κίνδυνος συγκρούσεως, εκάτερον οφείλει να μεταβάλη  την  πορείαν  του  προς  τα  δεξιά,  ώστε έκαστον να διέλθη εκ της αριστεράς πλευράς του ετέρου.
> 
>     β)  Τοιαύτη περίπτωσις θα θεωρήται οτι υφίσταται, όταν το εν πλοίον διακρίνη το έτερον κατά πρώραν  και  κατά  την  μεν  νύκτα  βλέπη  τους εφιστίους  φανούς του ετέρου πλοίου συμπίπτοντας επί της αυτής ή σχεδόν της αυτής γραμμής ή και αμφοτέρους τους πλευρικούς φανούς, κατά δε  την ημέραν παρατηρή την αντίστοιχον όψιν του ετέρου πλοίου.
> 
>       γ)  Οταν  εν  πλοίον  ευρίσκεται  εν  αμφιβολία  ως  προς  το εάν υφίσταται τοιαύτη περίπτωσις, δέον να θεωρή οτι  όντως  αύτη  υφίσταται και να χειρίση αναλόγως.


Δηλαδή θα το δείτε από αριστερά σας...

ΓΤελικά δεν μπορώ να έρθω γιατί το ημερήσιο από Ηράκλειο φεύγει αργά οπότε και να βουτήξω στα ανοιχτά πρέπει να έρθω κολυμπώντας στη Σίφνο :Razz:

----------


## theofilos-ship

Μαζι με την παλιοπαρεα και εγω μεσα.χαιρετω απο Κρητη...:mrgreen:

----------


## leonidas

Στον Πειραια πρεπει να βρισκομαστε 1 ωρα πριν τον αποπλου οπως γινεται κανονικα, σωστα? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Leo

Θα ενημερωθείτε την Παρασκευή με όλες τις λεπτομέρειες!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Οι Καμάρες, το λιμάνι της Σίφνου, βρίσκεται στα δυτικά του νησιού.
Κάθε απόγευμα βάφεται με υπέροχα χρώματα.
Η ώρα του δειλινού είναι η πιο μαγική ώρα της ημέρας.

Η αναχώρηση του πλοίου την Κυριακή είναι αρκετά νωρίς.
Οπότε, όποιος θέλει να χαρεί αυτά τα χρώματα θα πρέπει να ξαναγυρίσει στο νησί.

Αργά το απόγευμα η πινακίδα στο λιμάνι παίρνει και αυτή τα δικά της μοναδικά χρώματα.
Και σας καλωσορίζει με τον τρόπο της στο νησί ...

Σίφνος-Ναυτιλία.jpg

----------


## cataman

Τέτοια να δείχνεται στον Vortigern και άν δε πάρει μπογιά να βάψει την πινακίδα να μην με λένε cataman.:-D :Razz:  :Very Happy: 

Η επίσκεψη αυτή του Nautilia.gr θα αφήσει σημάδι!!!!
Ωραία η φωτό σου Roi Baudoin.

----------


## leonidas

Ευχαριστουμε Ροι για τα ταξιδια σου ...  :Very Happy:  :Wink: 

Ραντεβου στο πλοιο... :Cool: 
(κλεμενο  :Razz:  )

----------


## thanos75

Ουφ...ζηλεύω.  Κρίμα που μια κοινωνική υποχρέωση δεν μου επιτρέπει να έρθω.  Καλά να περάσετε όλοι παιδιά...Στέλνω τους πιο ιδιαίτερους μου χαιρετισμούς σε cataman & Ρένα...και αναμένω εντυπώσεις

----------


## cataman

> Ουφ...ζηλεύω. Κρίμα που μια κοινωνική υποχρέωση δεν μου επιτρέπει να έρθω. Καλά να περάσετε όλοι παιδιά...Στέλνω τους πιο ιδιαίτερους μου χαιρετισμούς σε cataman & Ρένα...και αναμένω εντυπώσεις


Δέν πειράζει Θάνο, θα γίνουν κι άλλα τέτοια ταξίδια που μπορεί να έρθεις (θέλω να πιστεύω, έτσι Νίκο?).
Όσων αφορά για εντυπώσεις, αυτές θα αποτυπωθούν στίς εκατοντάδες φωτογραφίες που θα τραβήξουμε όλοι εμείς που θα κάνουμε αυτό το μονοήμερο ταξιδάκι και θα αναρτηθούν στο photo gallery!!

Και μία πληροφορία από το Meteo, ο καιρός στο Νοτιοδυτικό Αιγαίο και ειδικά στην Σίφνο την Κυριακή θα είναι: καθαρός ουρανός με θερμοκρασία στους 25 βαθμούς κελσίου και τους ανέμους να πνέουν με ένταση 3 έως 4 μποφόρ.

----------


## heraklion

Έτοιμος:mrgreen:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 49556

----------


## Leo

Πληροφορίες  για το 3ο ταξίδι του n@utilia.gr την Κυριακή 19 Ιουλίου 2009.

Θα συγκεντρωθούμε έξω από το πλοίο *¶γιος Γεώργιος* της εταιρείας Ventouris Sea Lines που θα βρίσκεται στην θέση που το βλέπουμε στην φωτογραφία του link. Η πρόσβαση στο πλοίο γίνεται από την πύλη *Ε9* στον ¶γιο Σπυρίδωνα*.*

Η διανομή των εισιτηρίων θα γίνει έξω από το πλοίο, στην δεξιά πλευρά όπως το βλέπουμε, στις 06:45 (επτά παρά τέταρτο). 
*Ο προγραμματισμένος απόπλους του πλοίου είναι στις 07:25.* 
*Στην Σίφνο θα είμαστε στις 12:45,* εκεί μας περιμένουν οι Σιφνιοί φίλοι μας που έχουν κανονίσει για την παραμονή μας στο νησί. Ενδιάμεσες προσεγγίσεις στην Κύθνο 10:20 και την Σέριφο 11:50. 

Ο καιρός στο ταξίδι αναμένεται πολύ καλός, καλύτερος δεν γίνεται  :Smile: .

Θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε για τα ακόλουθα:
1. Τους καλοκαιρινούς μήνες, όπως ίσως γνωρίζεται, η κίνηση στους γύρω δρόμους από το λιμάνι είναι τραγική, την οποία τις Κυριακές επιδεινώνει το παζάρι στην Πλατεία Ιπποδάμειας. *Ξεκινήστε νωρίς*.
2. Μην αφήσετε το όχημα σας μέσα στο λιμάνι, *απαγορεύεται η στάθμευση*. Υπάρχει άμεσος κίνδυνος να βρείτε το μαγικό χαρτάκι στο παρμπρίζ ή ακόμη και να μείνετε χωρίς πινακίδες.
3. Εκτός από το να σταθμεύστε τα οχήματα σας στους γύρω δρόμους υπάρχουν 2 επιλογές σε στεγασμένους χώρους του ΟΛΠ, με πληρωμή, στην πύλη Ε7 (τηλ. 210 422 6222) και τον ¶γιο Νικόλαο (Παγόδα) (τηλ. 210 451 1880). Τηλεφωνήστε πριν ώστε να μην πηγαίνετε τσάμπα  :Wink: .

Περισσότερα θα μάθετε από τον Νίκο Μαρούλη ό οποίος θα επικοινωνήσει τηλεφωνικά μαζί σας αύριο.

----------


## plori

Aυτή την μαγεία δυστηχώς δεν θα την απολαύσετε λόγο της ώρας αναχωρησής σας απο την Σίφνο.
SIFNOS PORT (5).jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

καλημέρα,

Όλα είναι έτοιμα για το αυριανό μας ταξίδι το 3ο στην Σιφνο οι συμμετοχές είναι πολλές και θέλω να σας ευχαριστήσω όλους για την ανταπόκριση σας στο κάλεσμα μας .
Αύριο λοιπόν η διοίκηση του n@utilia.gr σας περιμένει στον καταπέλτη του Αγιος Γεώργιος στις 06:30.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Να ενημερώσω ότι έχω ενημερώσει όλους σας τηλεφωνικά, αν κάποιος δεν έχει ενημερωθεί να επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου με πμ.

----------


## theofilos-ship

Οσοι επιθυμειτε μπορειτε να παρετε μαζι σας *μαγιο*,*βατραχοπεδιλα,μπρατσακια,σωσιβιο,μασκα ακομη και ψαροντουφεκο.Για ενα γρηγορο πλατσα-πλουτσα ! ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ  ΣΙΦΝΟ ΜΕ ΜΑΝΙΑ :mrgreen:*

----------


## Vortigern

Θα ηθελα να πω και εγω 5 πραγματα.Λοιπον εγω αυριο μαζι με το φιλο Gregory K. που αφηχθη σημερα στη Σιφνο θα ειμαστε στο λιμανι γυρο στις 11:15 για να υποδεχτουμε οσους ερθουν πρωτα με τον ΑΙΟΛΟ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗ Ι.Μετα θα περιμενουμε εσας....το προγραμμα μετα λεει

Οσοι θελουμε παμε για μπανιο,οσοι δν θελουν να κανουν μπανιο απλα δν κανουν.3 και κατι ψηλα εχει αφηξη ο ΑΔΑΜΑΝΤΙΟΣ ΚΟΡΑΗΣ οποτε υπαρχουν 2 επιλογες ή να ανεβουμε στο φαρο να βγαλουμε φωτο η εκει μπροστα στο λιμανι.Μετα την αναχωρηση του ΑΔΑΜΑΝΤΙΟΥ ΚΟΡΑΗ εχουμε κλειση τραπεζι στο εστιατοριο  "Ο ΣΙΜΟΣ" και θα μας περιμενει γυρο στις 3:15 με 3:30 καλο θα ηταν να μην αργησουμε.Το παραπανω προγραμμα δν ειναι υποχρεωτικο να το ακολουθησετε ολοι απλα ετσι το λεω.Ευχαριστω

Καλο ταξιδι για αυριο και μη βγειτε αποψε να ξενυχτισεται γιατι το πλοιο 07:25 φευγη και δν γυριζει πισω (Φυσικα αυτο το ''μη βγειτε αποψε να ξενυχτισεται" δν υσχειη για εμενα και το Gregory K.)......Welcome to SIFNOS

----------


## Leo

Όπως τα λέει ο Θάνος, ακριβώς έτσι είναι το πρόγραμμα. 'Εχει απ όλα η παραμονή μας στη Σίφνο. Ευχαρσιτούμε Θάνο για όλα, εσένα και όλους τους συμφορουμίτες που ετοιμάσατε την παραμονή στο νησί σας. Θα τα πούμε βέβαια αυτά από κοντά  :Very Happy: .

----------


## cataman

Κάνα μαγαζάκι για τα αναμνηστικά μας έχεις να μας προτείνεις Vortigern?
Ξέρεις, για τα γνωστά: kartpostal, αμυγδαλωτά, γλυκά του κουταλιού κ.α.
Μιάς και θα είμαστε από αυτούς που δέν θα κάνουν μπάνιο, οπότε πρίν έρθει ο Αδ.Κοραής προλαβαίνουμε να ψωνίσουμε.

----------


## plori

> Κάνα μαγαζάκι για τα αναμνηστικά μας έχεις να μας προτείνεις Vortigern?
> Ξέρεις, για τα γνωστά: kartpostal, αμυγδαλωτά, γλυκά του κουταλιού κ.α.
> Μιάς και θα είμαστε από αυτούς που δέν θα κάνουν μπάνιο, οπότε πρίν έρθει ο Αδ.Κοραής προλαβαίνουμε να ψωνίσουμε.


 Στο λιμάνι υπάρχουν όλα ελάτε και όλα θα γίνουν.....

----------


## cataman

> Στο λιμάνι υπάρχουν όλα ελάτε και όλα θα γίνουν.....


Ο.κ. ευχάριστώ, θα τα πούμε Σίφνο λοιπόν. ¶ντε και καλό ταξίδι να έχουμε!!! :Cool:

----------


## nikosnasia

Για όλα τα μέλη που πάνε αύριο Σίφνο.
1991.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Καλό ταξίδι,καλά να περάσετε και βγάλτε πολλές φωτογραφίες .

----------


## jumpman

Καλό ταξίδι παιδιά και καλά να περάσετε με πολλές ωραίες φωτογραφίες. Πιστεύω στο επόμενο ταξίδι του nautilia να συμμετέχω και εγώ.

----------


## theofilos-ship

Πριν λιγο στον Πειραια.Αφιερωμενη σε ολους μας (και στους φιλους μας ΝΙΚΟΣ-ΝΑΣΙΑ,SPEEDKILLER, DIMITRIS T.) ΚΑΛΟ ΜΑΣ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 100_1150.jpg

----------


## sylver23

H ώρα πήγε 12.
Σε 7 ωρες και 20 λεπτά το πλοιο θα σαλπάρει....
Για γρήγορα οσοι ταξιδεύουν στα κρεβάτια τους...6 ωρες υπνος εμειναν

----------


## theofilos-ship

> H ώρα πήγε 12.
> Σε 7 ωρες και 20 λεπτά το πλοιο θα σαλπάρει....
> Για γρήγορα οσοι ταξιδεύουν στα κρεβάτια τους...6 ωρες υπνος εμειναν


ΝΟΜΙΖΕΙΣ..ΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ:mrgreen:

----------


## DimitrisT

Πολύ ωραιά φωτογραφία φίλε theofilos-ship σε ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση. Σας εύχομαι και πάλι καλό ταξίδι και καλά να περάσετε με ένα βιντεο του ¶γιου από το youtube (δεν είναι δικό το βιντεο).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=187JBUU_rCE

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Καλο μας ταξιδι παιδες!!!!Σε λιγες ωρες σαλπαρουμε!!!!!

----------


## Vortigern

Η ωρα εχει παει 4...εγω με τον Gregory K τωρα μαζευτικαμε στα σπιτια μας και λεμε να κοιμηθουμε κανα 4ωρο. :Razz: 2,5 ωρες μεινανε για να σαλπαρεται.

ΚΑΛΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ!

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Καλο ταξιδι παιδια και απο μενα... καλα να περασετε ...κριμα που δεν θα μπορεσω να ερθω και εγω.. :Sad:  Κανονισε να τους περιπειιθεις vorti ε?? :Razz:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

όλα είναι έτοιμα για το ταξίδι μας, πολλές φώτο σε λίγο....  :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Καλημέρα σε όλους. Εν πλώ από το ¶γος Γεώργιος και την παρέα του ταξιδιού. Φωτογραφίες cataman.

DSC00361.JPG

DSC00358.JPG

----------


## giorgos....

Kalisperes apo to Pipis cafe sth Sifno..

----------


## Notis

Καλησπέρα και απο μένα απο την μαγευτική Σίφνο! Μετά απο ένα φανταστικό ταξίδι με το αρχοντοβάπορο απολαμβάνουμε το φραπεδάκι και έπεται η συνέχεια..Κάποιοι ξεκίνησαν για τον φάρο...

----------


## Rocinante

Παιδια καλα να περνατε.
Αλλα φραπεδες βλεπω. Που ειναι η Ρεβυθαδα???:-D:-D

----------


## plori

Αγαπητοί μου φίλοι σας ζητώ συγνώμη, αλλά μια έκτακτη υποχρέωση δεν με άφησε να γνωριστούμε απο κοντά , ελπίζω η παραμονή σας στο νησί μου να σας ήταν ευχάριστη.Όπως και επίσης και το εστιατόριο "Ο ΣΙΜΟΣ" όπου σας κανονίσαμε να καθίσετε για φαγητό εγώ και ο Vortigen.Σας ευχαριστώ.

----------


## cataman

Αφήνοντας το λιμάνι τις Σίφνου για την επιστροφή!!!
Ευχαριστούμε για την φιλοξενία Vortigern και Plori!!!! :Razz: 

DSC00544.JPG

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Ενημερωτικό δελτίο n@utilia.gr για το 3ο μας ταξίδι στην Σίφνο.
http://www.nautilia.gr/content.asp?contentid=9744

taxidi sifnos.JPG

----------


## Giorgos_D

Συγχαρητηρια σε όλους τους υπευθυνους!!!!
Περιμενουμε και εμεις μου δεν ηρθαμε, να μας ταξιδεψετε με τις φωτογραφιες σας!

----------


## Apostolos

Ωρε πολύ λαός! Να κάνουμε και ποδοσφαιρική ομάδα!

----------


## Rocinante

> Ωρε πολύ λαός! Να κάνουμε και ποδοσφαιρική ομάδα!


Αποστολε να την κανουμε την ποδοσφαιρικη ομαδα αλλα υπαρχει ενα προβληματακι.
Δεν εχουμε αντιπαλο  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## cataman

Προσωπικά δύο πράγματα θα πώ και για τα υπόλοιπα θα μιλήσουν οι φωτογραφίες (μία φωτό 1000 λέξεις).

Ευχαριστούμε Νίκο Μαρούλη για αυτό το ταξίδι, περάσαμε *καταπληκτικά*.
Κε Ε. Βεντούρη *Ευχαριστούμε* *για όλα!!!*
Περάσαμε καταπληκτικά στο πλοίο καί στα δύο ταξίδια και όλα ήταν *άψογα!!!*

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eνα απο τα πιο ωραιοτερα ταξιδια που μπορει να κανει καραβολατρης, εγινε σημερα στις 19 ιουλιου του 2009 με καταπληκτικο και λατρεμενο απο ολους εμας AGIOS GEORGIOS της VENTOURIS SEA LINES.Να ευχαριστησουμε τον κυριο Νικολα Μαρουλη για την αψογη οργανωση τον περιπου 40 συνταξιδιωτων, και βεβαια τον κυριο Ευαγγελο Βεντουρη και το αψογο πληρωμα του πλοιου, για την φανταστικη φιλοξενια και φροντιδα που δοθηκε απλοχερα σε ολους εμας καθ'ολη την διαρκεια του ταξιδιου.


VSL.JPG

VSL (1).JPG

vsl nayt.JPG

----------


## vinman

Ήταν ένα υπέροχο ταξίδι...!!!
Ένα ταξίδι άψογα οργανωμένο απο τον ακούραστο Νίκο Μαρούλη...
Ένα ταξίδι που απολαύσαμε κάθε στιγμή του όλοι όσοι ήμασταν σ'αυτό...!!
Το πλοίο πεντακάθαρο και με όμορφα διακοσμημένους εσωτερικούς χώρους,η φιλοξενία του καπετάνιου στην γέφυρα υποδειγματική,ένα πλήρωμα το οποίο χαιρόσουν να το βλέπεις,η παρέα καταπληκτική,ο Θάνος στην Σίφνο πολύ καλός οικοδεσπότης...!!
Θέλω να ευχαριστήσω τον Νίκο Μαρούλη για ότι έκανε ώστε όλα να είναι τόσο όμορφα για όλους μας!!
Τον Θάνο (Vortigern) που μας υποδέχτηκε στο νησί του με πολύ αγάπη..!!
Τον Καπτά Νίκο που μας ανέχτηκε στην γέφυρα σε όλο το ταξίδι....
Όλο το πλήρωμα για την άψογη εξυπηρέτηση που είχαμε και ιδιαίτερα την κ.Κατερίνα Δήμου απο το σαλόνι της Α' θέσης που μας έκανε να αισθανόμασθε σαν το σπίτι μας....
Τον κ.Βαγγέλη Βεντούρη που στην κυριολεξία με όλα αυτά που μας πρόσφερε και με το ενδιαφέρον που έδειξε ήταν σαν να ήταν μαζί μας στην όμορφη παρέα μας...
Και φυσικά όλα τα παιδιά που ήρθαν σε αυτό το μοναδικό ταξίδι και περάσαμε όλοι φανταστικά!!
Να είστε καλά όλοι....ραντεβού στο επόμενο!!! :Wink: 

205.jpg

241.jpg

257.jpg

294.jpg

328.jpg

----------


## cataman

Ευχαριστούμε κάπτα Νίκο!!!! Καλές θάλασσες να έχεις!!!

DSC00450.JPG

Η απόβαση των 40 του Nautilia.gr στη Σίφνο υπό την επίβλεψη του Νίκου!!!

DSC00481.JPG

----------


## gtogias

Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ και από εμένα στους συντελεστές αυτού του ταξιδιού, τον Κο Βεντούρη, το ευγενέστατο και άψογο πλήρωμα, ιδιαίτερα την κοπελιά που έτρεχε να μας εξυπηρετήσει, Το Νίκο και όσους, ντόπιους και μη, δούλεψαν για το ταξίδι αυτό, και φυσικά σε όλους τους φίλους για την πολύ ωραία παρέα.

----------


## rena

Ενα τεραστιο ευχαριστω στον Κυριο Μαρουλη, στη Ventouris Sea Lines,στον Καπεταν Νικο και σε ολους τους αξιωματικους κ το πληρωμα του Αγιου Γεωργιου για την φιλοξενια την εξυπηρετηση και την υπεροχη παρεα! Το ταξιδι ηταν μοναδικο το πλοιο τελειο το νησι πανεμορφο η παρεα μας οπως παντα  ΑΠΑΙΧΤΗ!Προσωπικα περασα ΤΕΛΕΙΑ αποκομισα εξαιρετικες εντυπωσεις.Εις το επανιδειν!!!!!!!Ευχαριστουμε παρα πολυ για ολα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy: :-D:-D

----------


## Apostolos

Ελπίζω να το ξανακάνετε για να ρθουμε και μεις τα ξενάκια!Ζηλεύω!

----------


## Leo

Με την σειρά μου να πω ευχαρσιτούμε για όλα τον κ. Ε. Βεντούρη, τον καπετάν Νίκο και όλο το πλήρωμα του ¶γιος Γεώργιος  για την ευγενική φιλοξενία στο πλοίο που αποδείχτηκε ανώτερη των προσδοκιών μας. Ειδικά στο πιο γλυκό κι ευγενικό χαμόγελο της ακούραστης κυρίας Κατερίνας Δήμου που μας φιλοξένησε, όπως και όλους του επιβάτες του σαλονιού Aegean, σαν το σπίτι της.

Ένα ευχαριστώ απο καρδιάς στα μέλη μας Vortigern και plori για την οργάνωση, υποδοχή, φιλοξενία και αποχαιρετισμό στο νησί τους την Σίφνο. 

Επίσης ευχαριστούμε τους φίλους ¶ρη, την κοπέλα του και Giovanaut (ενώ βρισκόταν σε διακοπές) που ήρθαν για μας από Σύρο και Πάρο αντίστοιχα.

Το καλύτερο το άφησα στο τέλος και αυτό είναι ένα ειλικρινές ευχαριστώ σε όλους εσάς τους συνατξιδιώτες, στο 3ο ταξίδι του nautilia.gr στη Σίφνο, για την συμμετοχή και την παρέα σας, ώστε να περάσουμε πολύ όμορφα αυτή την Κυριακή 19 Ιουλ. 2009. 

Είστε όλοι υπέροχοι, σας ευχαριστούμε! :Very Happy:

----------


## cataman

Έτσι είναι Leo, όλο το πλήρωμα του AGIOS GEORGIOS της VENTOURIS SEA LINES αξίζει ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ για τις υπηρεσίες που μας προσέφεραν.
Και φυσικά να μην ξεχάσω να πώ ότι τα μέλη του Nautilia.gr που συνταξιδέψαμε είναι καταπληκτικά παιδιά και χάρηκα που τους γνώρισα. 
Τα μέλη που μας υποδέχτηκαν αλλά και μας αποχαιρέτησαν από την Σίφνο ήταν και αυτοί καταπληκτικοί. Τούς αφιερώνω τη φωτογραφία του αποχαιρετισμού.

DSC00539.JPG

----------


## theofilos-ship

*Ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω σε ολους.ΝΙΚΟ ΜΑΡΟΥΛΗ,VENTOURIS SEA LINES*. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 100_1258.jpg

100_1275.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

Προσωπικά δεν θα μπορούσα να μην είμαι χαρούμενος ταξιδεύοντας με πλοίο της VENTOURIS SEA LINES. Νίκο θα έχεις βαρεθεί να ακούς ευχαριστώ αλλά τί να κάνουμε, αφού το ταξίδι ήταν απίστευτο? Να ευχαριστήσω και εγώ την εταιρεία για την προσφορά του ταξιδιού και όχι μόνο. Αυτό που μου έμεινε είναι η εξεραιτική συμπεριφορά του πληρώματος, η άψογη κατάσταση στην οποία εξακολουθεί να διατηρείται το πλοίο εξωτερικά αλλά και στο εσωτερικό του. Αυτό το ταξίδι ήταν ευκαιρεία να τα δούν όλα αυτά όσοι δεν είχαν ταξιδέψει ποτέ με το ¶γιος Γεώργιος, και θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου Leo οτι και το πλοίο αλλά και οι υπηρεσίες που μας προσέφερε η VENTOURIS SEA LINES ήταν πέρα απο τις προσδοκίες όσων ταξίδεψαν πρώτη φορά με το πλοίο.
P7190129.jpg
P7190245.jpg

Για το τέλος κράτησα τον captain του πλοίου κ. Νίκο Σάρδη. Η αλήθεια είναι οτι δεν τον είχα γνωρίσει ποτέ αλλά στις λίγες ώρες που μείναμε στο καράβι έδειξε οτι είναι όχι μόνο πλοίαρχος που κάνει άριστα τη δουλειά του αλλά και άνθρωπος, γιατί μας υποδέχθηκε και μας φιλοξένησε με τον καλύτερο τρόπο, μας άφησε να παρακολουθούμε την δουλειά του..και η αλήθεια είναι οτι τον κουράσαμε λιγάκι..

P7190222.jpg

Καλά ταξίδια καπτα Νίκο.. Ευχαριστούμε για όλα..

----------


## NikosP

¶λλο ένα ταξίδι του Nautilia ολοκληρώθηκε με απόλυτη επιτυχία, όλα ήταν υπέροχα και χαίρομαι που ήμουν μαζί σας!
Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ και από εμένα στην Ventouris Sea Lines και τον κο Βεντουρή, στον καπετάνιο του ¶γιος Γεώργιος κο Σάρδη και το πλήρωμα του για την φιλοξενία που μας παρείχαν, σε όλους όσους συμμετείχαν για την πολύ καλή παρέα τους και τέλος τον Νίκο Μαρούλη που φροντίζει να οργανώνει όλες αυτές τις δραστηριότητες για εμάς! 
Καλές διακοπές σε όλους και γεμίστε τις μπαταρίες για νέες εμπειρίες από τον Σεπτέμβρη!

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Με την σειρα μου να ευχαριστησω κι εγω την Vedouris Sea Lines για την φιλοξενια που μας παρειχε!!!Επισης να ευχαριστησω τον Νικο Μαρουλη για την απιστευτη οργανωση,τα παιδια του ναυτιλια που με εκαναν να περασω απιστευτα, αλλα και τον μαεστρο καπεταν Νικο οπως και ολο το πληρωμα!!!!!Το ταξιδι ηταν φανταστικο!!!!!Καλη παρεα ατελειωτες κουβεντουλες και πολυ περιπετεια!!!!!Αναμενουμε και αλλα τετοια ταξιδακια  στο μελλον!!!!!

sifnos1.jpg

sifnos2.jpg

sifnos3.jpg

----------


## kapas

Δεν ξερω πραγματικα απο που να αρχισω και που να τελεωσω τις ευχαριστιες μου!!! Αρχικα ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω στην Ventouris Sea Lines και στο πληρωμα του Αγιος Γεωργιος και την φιλοξενια τους που ηταν πραγματικα υπεροχη! Ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω και στον κ.Μαρουλη και αλλο ενα ευχαριστω στους "συμφορουμιτες" μας στην Σιφνο που ανελαβαν την παραμονη μας στο νησι! Τελος μια ευχη για ολους, καλο υπολοιπο διακοπων με υγεια και με το καλο στο επομενο ταξιδι μας!!

----------


## Pavliaris

Prepei na perasate fantastika!!!! Zilevw thelw kai egw.....!!!!

----------


## cataman

> Prepei na perasate fantastika!!!! Zilevw thelw kai egw.....!!!!


Και ακόμα δεν έχει ανοιχτεί συλλογή Photo Gallery / Events & Happenings / 3ο Ταξίδι Nautilia.gr 
Εκεί να δείς τι θα μπεί!! Όσες δεν έχουν μπεί στα δύο προηγούμενα ταξίδια!!!

----------


## Naias II

Καταπληκτικές στιγμές περάσατε παιδιά. Σας παρακολουθώ εγώ που δουλεύω εκτός Αθηνών και ζηλεύω.............:roll:

----------


## theofilos-ship

> Prepei na perasate fantastika!!!! Zilevw thelw kai egw.....!!!!


*ΔΕΝ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΖΗΛΕΥΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΘΑ ΥΠΑΡΞΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΕΙΣ.ΣΚΟΠΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΘΕΛΗΣΗ ΑΠ'ΟΛΟΥΣ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ,ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ.ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΥΠΕΥΘΥΝΟΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ.ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΟΙ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΦΩΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΣΑΡΩΝΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΑ.ΣΚΟΠΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΟΥΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΘΑΛΛΑΣΙΝΗ ΠΑΡΕΑ,ΜΕ ΟΥΣΙΑ...*

----------


## Vortigern

Θα ηθελα και εγω να ευχαριστω το Νικο Μαρουλη για την οργανωση του ταξιδιου και το Λεο (ξερει εκεινος)....Eυχαριστω την VEDOURIS SEA LINES,τον πλοιαρχο,τους αξιωματικους και το πληρωμα για την φιλοξενια τους στο βαπορι.Ευχαριστω ολα τα παιδια του ναυτιλια που ηταν στο ταξιδι και τον φιλο plori που βοηθεισε σημαντικα για το εστιατοριο και οχι μονο και ηταν σαν να ηταν μαζι μας.Συγνωμη αν ξεχασα κανανεν αλλα και παλι ευχαριστω για ολα.Οι παρακατω φωτογραφιες ειναι αφιερωμενες σε εσας και η πρωτη αφιερωμενη για να του πω και ενα μεγαλο ευχατιστω στον κυριο Ευαγγελο Βεντουρη. 


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 50110

Και οι υπολυπες στα παιδια...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 50114
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 50115
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 50116
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 50118

----------


## Vortigern

Συνεχεια με φωτο.....


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 50119

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 50120

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 50121

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 50122

----------


## Vortigern

Kαι τελος καλο ταξιδι παιδια χαρικαμε που σας φιλοξενησαμε εστω και για καποιες ωρες στο νησι μας.Ευχατιστουμε επισης που επιλεξατε την VEDOURIS SEA LINES και ευχομαστε συντομα να σας εχουμε κοντας μας. :Very Happy: 



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 50123

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 50124

Παιδια σχολια δν εχω ακουση για την ρεβυθαδα και με ανησυχει!!!!

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Πραγματικα υπεροχες στιγμες!!!!!!!

----------


## cataman

Αυτό θα πει τέλειος συχρονισμός Vortigern.
Αν προσέξεις η φωτογραφία σου που μας δείχνει να κατεβαίνουμε από το Αγ. Γεώργιος είναι 1 δευτερόλεπτο πρίν τραβηγμένη από την δικιά μου, στην οποία φαίνεστε και εσείς.

----------


## leonidas

Χαχαχαχαχαχα...
Τελεις οι φωτογραφιες Θανο...
Ευχαριστουμε πολυ για την φιλοξενια...
Σε λιγο θα ερθει και η δικια μου σειρα για τις ευχαριστιες
και τις φωτογραφιες. :Very Happy:

----------


## newfish

Ενα τεράστιο ευχαριστω και απο εμενα στον κ. Βεντούρη και στο πληρωμα του Αγιος Γεωργιος όπως επίσης και στον Νίκο Μάρουλη για την άρτια οργάνωση του ταξειδιού!!!

----------


## sylver23

Eνα ακόμα υπέροχο ταξίδι απο το nautilia.gr.
 Ολα ήταν υπέροχα και αυτό οφείλεται στην άψογη οργάνωση απο τον Νίκο Μαρούλη και όσους βοήθησαν.

 Το Αγιος Γεώργιος είναι ενα πολύ καλοσυντηρημένο πλοίο σε όλους τους χώρους του και το ταξίδι με αυτό είναι πραγματικά απόλαυση.Επίσης παρόλο τον κόσμο ήταν πολύ άνετο  και πεντακάθαρο.

 Το πλήρωμα του πέρα απο ευγενικό και πρόθυμο να μας εξυπηρετήσει ήταν και πολύ φιλικό.
Ενα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ και ενα μεγάλο μπράβο θέλω να πω και εγώ στην Κυρία Κατερίνα Δήμου για την άψογη εξυπηρέτηση που είχαμε στο σαλόνι και τα εξ. καταστρώματα της Α΄ θέσης.

Ο κάπτεν Νίκος Σάρδης είναι ένας εξαιρετικός άνθρωπος και τον ευχαριστούμε για την φιλοξενία στην γέφυρα.
Οι αξιωματικοί γέφυρας επίσης εξαιρετικοί και φιλόξενοι.
Τους εύχομαι καλα ταξίδια να έχουν πάντα.

Ευχαριστούμε τον Κυριο Βεντούρη για την φιλοξενία στο πλοίο του ,μαζί με ένα μεγάλο μπράβο για την άριστη κατάσταση που το κρατάει.

Η παρέα του ναυτιλία ήταν η καλύτερη.Περάσαμε υπέροχα!
Στην Σίφνο η υποδοχή και η φιλοξενία ήταν υπέροχη.Να ναι καλά ο Βορτιγκερν και ο πλώρη (που δυστυχώς δεν καταφέραμε να γνωρίσουμε).
Επίσης χάρηκα πάρα πολύ που μέλη του ναυτιλία που εκαναν διακοπές στα γύρω νησιά ,πήραν άλλα πλοία και μας περιμέναν στην Σίφνο (Αρης και η κοπέλα του και ο Γιαννης-giovanaut).

Το μεγαλύτερο μπράβο πηγαίνει στον Νικο Μαρούλη διότι χωρίς εκείνον δεν θα είμασταν μια τόσο μεγάλη και καλή παρέα και δεν θα είχαμε όλα τα παραπάνω.Το έχω πει και το ξαναλέω ,το ναυτιλία αμα δεν είχε αυτό το δέσιμο που έχουν τα μέλη μεταξύ τους δεν θα είχε φτάσει ως εδώ.
Δεν είναι απλές γνωριμίες αλλα πραγματικές φιλίες.

Αναμένουμε απο Σεπτέμβρη την επόμενη εκδήλωση.

Φωτογραφίες αργότερα στην γκάλερι.

***Θανο θέλεις σχόλια απο την ρεβυθάδα.Μα τί να τα κάνεις αφού εσύ δεν την τρώς. :Razz:

----------


## Leo

Θάνο είδα μερικούς φίλους που τρώγανε ρεβυθάδα. Ο Roi μοίρασε στους Ellinis, Giovanaut και νομίζω έφαγε κι ο Gregory K που ήταν κοντά (να δοκιμάσουν). Σίγουρα από ένα πιάτο φάγαμε ο giorgos.... κι εγώ. Ο Roi, o giorgos.... κι εγώ ενθουσιαστήκαμε.... τα άλλα παιδία δεν ξέρω. Επίσης θετικά σχόλια άκουσα από όσουν έφαγαν μαστέλο.... :Very Happy: . Ήταν όλα μια χάρα και σας ευχαριστούμε πολύ άλλη μιά φορά (εκτενές το σχόλιο περί ρεβυθάδας και όχι μόνο...  :Wink: ).

----------


## cataman

Να προσθέσω με την σειρά μου και εγώ ότι μπορεί να μην δοκίμασα ρεβυθάδα αλλά οι ρεβυθοκεφτέδες που έφαγα ήταν καταπληκτικοί.
¶λλο πράγμα!!!

----------


## plori

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους!!!!!!!!!!:-D

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Δεν μπορεσα να ειμαι μαζι σας στο  3ο ταξιδι του  naytilia gr, τωρα    Κοιταζω  τις φωτογραφιες και διαπιστωνω το τι εχασα!!!

----------


## Notis

Τώρα που έχουν περάσει κάποιες ώρες, από τον κατάπλου μας στον Πειραιά,
την ώρα που ο ¶γιος Γεώργιος, με το ακούραστο πλήρωμά του θα σχίζει κάπου το
Αιγαίο Πέλαγος,  ενώνοντας την ηπειρωτική με την νησιωτική Ελλάδα, αισθάνομαι έτοιμος να πάρω και να γράψω δυό λόγια!
Πιο πριν δεν το τολμούσα, η συγκίνηση και η χαρά ήταν απερίγραπτη, έτσι στάθηκα λίγο πιο πίσω να πώ δυό λόγια ευγνωμοσύνης και ευχαριστίας σε όλους.
Στον πλοιοκτήτη Βεντούρη, που δεν τυγχάνει να τον γνωρίζω. 

Που τον γνώρισα όμως από το έργο του, από την φροντίδα που έχει δώσει πάνω σε αυτό το πλοίο. 
Από τα μηχανικά του μέρη, που εξασφαλίζουν ένα άνετο, αξιοπρεπές και ασφαλές ταξίδι. 
Από τα ξενοδοχειακό του τμήμα, με την άριστη κατάσταση που διατηρεί ολόκληρο το πλοίο.
Από όλο το προσωπικό, που έχει διαλέξει ο παραδοσιακός αυτός πλοιοκτήτης, να συντροφεύουν τον απλό επιβάτη, με χαμόγελο και εξυπηρέτηση, ολόκληρες τις 11 ώρες που μείναμε συνολικά πάνω στο γνήσιο αυτό σκαρί!
Και λέω γνήσιο, γιατί αυτό μάλιστα είναι ΠΛΟΙΟ! 
Επιβλητικό σε όγκο, εξυπηρετικό, σε λιμάνια που άλλα πιο μοντέρνα σκαριά, δυσκολεύονται κι αδυνατούν να πιάσουν ( προς Θεού καμία τάση υποτίμησης των άλλων μοντέρνων ναυτικών κατασκευασμάτων), πατριωτικό, μια και πιάνει κάποια από τα δυσκολότερα ελληνικά λιμάνια ( μαζί με άλλα ακούραστα και αυτά, ανταγωνιστικά πλοία ), φέρνοντας τους κατοίκους αυτής της χώρας σε επαφή και κοινωνία και ταυτόχρονα αξιοπρεπές, μια και αποδεικνύει ότι οι Νεοέλληνες δεν είμαστε επιτέλους γένος τσαπατσούληδων και βαρβάρων, και ότι μπορούμε αν πιάσουμε κάτι στα χέρια μας με μεράκι, μπορούμε να του δώσουμε ζωή και να μας θαυμάζουν όλοι.
Δεν μπαίνω σε πλοίο για πρώτη φορά! Δεν θυμάμαι πιά τα άπειρα ταξίδια μου, έστω και χωρίς…λόγο, θυμηθείτε την περιπλάνησή μου μια εβδομάδα νωρίτερα στο Νότιο Αιγαίο.
Μα αυτό ήταν από τα καλύτερα. Και εστιάζομαι στο ταξίδι, γιατί το ταξίδι είναι ο σκοπός της ζωής, κι ας διαρκεί παραπάνω, από ότι με άλλα πιό γρήγορα πλοία.
Επιτρέψτε μου, κι αν σας κούρασα, να κάνω ένα διάλειμμα, να αφιερώσω μερικούς στίχους του Καβάφη, σε όλους…


Σα βγεις στο πηγαιμο για την Ιθακη,
να ευχεσαι ναναι μακρυς ο δρομος,
γεματος περιπετειες, γεματος γνωσεις.
Τους Λαιστρυγονας και τους Κυκλωπας,
τον θυμωμενο Ποσειδωνα μη φοβασαι,
τετοια στον δρομο σου ποτε σου δεν θα βρεις,
αν μεν'η σκεψις σου υψηλη, αν εκλεκτη
συγκινησις το πνευμα και το σωμα σου αγγιζει.

………………………………………………….
Να ευχεσαι ναναι μακρυς ο δρομος.
Πολλα τα καλοκαιρινα πρωϊνα να ειναι
που με τι ευχαριστησι, με τι χαρα
θα μπαινεις σε λιμενας πρωτοειδωμενους


  Παντα στο νου σου ναχεις την Ιθακη.
Το φθασιμον εκει ειν'ο προορισμος σου.
Αλλα μη βιαζεις το ταξειδι διολου.
Καλλιτερα χρονια πολλα να διαρκεσει.
και γερος πια ν'αραξεις στο νησι,
πλουσιος με οσα κερδισες στο δρομο,
μη προσδοκωντας πλουτη να σε δωσει η Ιθακη.

Η Ιθακη σ'εδωσε τ'ωραιο ταξειδι.
Χωρις αυτην δεν θαβγαινες στον δρομο.
Αλλα δεν εχει να σε δωσει πια.
Κι αν πτωχικη την βρεις, η Ιθακη δεν σε γελασε.
Ετσι σοφος που εγινες, με τοση πειρα,
ηδη θα το καταλαβες οι Ιθακες τι σημαινουν.



Σίγουρα οι ανάγκες της ζωής επιβάλλουν ταχύτητα. Οι ναυτιλιακές Εταιρείες, θα συναγωνίζονται η μία την άλλη, ποια θα αγοράσει το πιο γρήγορο…
Και καλά θα κάνουν, γιατί υπάρχουν και άνθρωποι που βιάζονται, για δουλειές, για εμπόριο, για σπουδές, για υγεία.
Όσο όμως θα έχουμε τέτοια σκαριά, θα πρέπει να τα τιμούμε, και γιατί όχι να τα προτιμούμε.
Ο Νίκος ο Μαρούλης έχει τα σέβη μου, όπως και όλα τα άλλα παιδιά!
Μπράβο κι ευχαριστούμε θερμά!
Ευχαριστώ, καπταν Νικόλα...

----------


## Trakman

Πάνω που ετοιμαζόμουν να γράψω κι εγώ δυο λόγια, διάβασα το μήνυμα του καλού φίλου Νότη. Δε χρειάζεται να πω τίποτα παραπάνω!! Τα είπε όλα με τον καλύτερο τρόπο!!! Για το Νίκο, για τον Κύριο Βεντούρη, για το καράβι...

Γι'αυτό η παρέα μας είναι τόσο όμορφη, γιατί υπάρχει συναίσθημα που σα την αγαπημένη μας θάλασσα μας αγκαλιάζει όλους...

Στον Κύριο Βεντούρη μόνο να πω ότι με αξιωματικούς σαν τον Καπετάν Νίκο και πλήρωμα σαν την Κυρία Κατερίνα Δήμου, πρέπει να αισθάνεται πολύ περήφανος!!!  :Wink: 

Και να πω τέλος στους καινούργιους φίλους που γνωρίσαμε σε αυτό το ταξίδι ότι τώρα που γνωριστήκαμε η επόμενη φορά θα είναι ακόμα καλύτερη!!

Αφιερωμένες σε όλους της μεγάλης θαλασσινής παρέας του Ναυτιλία, αλλά και στον Κύριο Βεντούρη, στους ανθρώπους της εταιρείας του και στο πλήρωμα του ¶γιος Γεώργιος οι παρακάτω φωτογραφίες.
Καλές θάλασσες ¶γιε Γεώργιε!!!!!


Trakakis_P7191468.jpg

Trakakis_P7191672.jpg

Trakakis_P7191718.jpg

Trakakis_P7191877.jpg

----------


## CHRISTOS MATSOUKAS

> Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ και από εμένα στους συντελεστές αυτού του ταξιδιού, τον Κο Βεντούρη, το ευγενέστατο και άψογο πλήρωμα, ιδιαίτερα την κοπελιά που έτρεχε να μας εξυπηρετήσει, Το Νίκο και όσους, ντόπιους και μη, δούλεψαν για το ταξίδι αυτό, και φυσικά σε όλους τους φίλους για την πολύ ωραία παρέα.


 Και εγω με την σειρα μου ,να ευχαριστησω τον Νικο τον Μαρουλη για 
την αψογη οργανωση, την παρα πολυ καλη παρεα που συναντησα ,κ φυσικα την εταιρεια του κυριου Βεντουρη που μας προσεφερε το ωραιο
ταξιδι στη Σιφνο.Επισης να αναφερω το ευγενεστατο πληρωμα του πλοιου, το αψογο service, k φυσικα τον πλοιαρχο που φροντησε ωστε η παραμονη μας στο πλοιο να μας μεινει αξεχαστη.
Απο την δικη μου ματια δε διαπιστωσα ενα παρα πολυ καλα συντηριμενο 
πλοιο,πεντακαθαρο παντου ,....κ πολυ καλυτερο απο πολλα αλλα πολυ νεωτερα του της κατηγοριας του .
Και πολυ ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστο σε ολους ,κ φυσικα τον Νικο τον Μαρουλη
που τα οργανωσε ολα τελεια.

----------


## Leo

Μιας κι ο Γιώργος δεν μας έδειξε τα χειριστήρια ενώ ο καπετάν Νίκος μανουβράρει, θα σας αφιερώσω εγώ την μανούβρα...


P1200009.jpg

και το αποτέλεσμα

P1200058.jpg

Για τρελαμένους καραβολάτρες και όχι μόνο.....

----------


## leonidas

Χτες *19 Ιουλιου 2009* η θαλασσινη ιστοσελιδα www.nautilia.gr διοργανωσε το 3ο στη σειρα ταξιδι της σε ενα απο τα νησια της Ελλαδας.
Αυτο το ταξιδι ειχε προορισμο το λιμανι της Σιφνου, ενα κοσμοπολιτικο και πανεμορφο νησι με τις δικες του ομορφιες και χάρες.
Σκοπος αυτου του ταξιδιου ηταν να μαζευτουμε ολοι οι καραβολατρες της Ελλαδας να ταξιδεψουμε μαζι σαν παρεα φιλων (αν και ειμαστε εννοειται τωρα ολοι φιλοι, πια) μαζι με αυτο που αγαπαμε ολοι και θαυμαζουμε, τα Πλοια και την Θαλασσα.
Ετσι ενωθηκαμε ολοι μαζι και ταξιδεψαμε μεχρι τη Σιφνο...
Ωρα αναχωρησης απο τον Πειραια 7:35 με το ΕΓ/ΟΓ Αγιος Γεωργιος της Ventouris Sea Lines, ενα πλοιο με πολλα χρονια δοξας και καριερας στα Ελληνικα νερα αλλα και στην γραμμη της Κυθνου-Σεριφου-Σιφνου και Μηλου.
Το ταξιδι μολις εχει ξενικησει...
Ολοι με την χαρα στο πρωσοπο τους και την συγκινηση στα ματια τους.
Ενα ταξιδι που το θελαμε ολοι εδω και εναν μηνα!
...Βγαινοντας απο τα φαναρια, ολοι σχεδον ηταν μαζι στο τελευταιο πρυμνιαιο καταστρωμα για να φωτογραφισουμε τις προσπερασεις την αλλων πλοιων που αναχωρουσαν εκεινη την ωρα.Διαλεξαμε εκεινο το μερος ωστε να εχουμε προσβαση στην αριστερη αλλα και με ευκολια στην δεξια και στην πισω μερια του πλοιου...
στο σαλονι Αιγαιο στην πλωρη του βαποριου στην Διακεκριμενη θεση.Εκει καθ'ολη την διαρκεια του ταξιδιου μας μας φροντισε και μας περιποιηθηκε με ολη της την αφαπη και την αξιοπρεπεια αλλα και με το ηθος της η κυρια Κατερινα Δημου οπου ηταν Επικουρος του πλοιου.Ενα μεγαλο μπραβο στην φιλοξενια της αλλα και στην ακουραστη δουλεια της που την πραγματοποιει με μερακι.
Μερακι=παθος και αγαπη για την δουλεια που κανεις, δηλαδη ο καπετανιος του Αγιος Γεωργιος Καπετάν Νίκος Σάρδης.
Εδω και αρκετα χρονια στο πλοιο με χαραγμενη πορεια σε αλλα ελληνικα πλοια ο καπτάν Νίκος Σάρδης μας υποδεχτησε στο ''σπιτι'' του με ολη του την αγαπη...
DSCN0165.jpg
Μας αφησε να χαρουμε και να παρακολουθησουμε την δουλεια του καθ'ολη τη διαρκεια παραμονης μας στο ολοιο εκτος απο οταν νυχτωσε πραγμα φυσικο διοτι δεν επιτρεπεται.
Τον ευχαριστω προσωπικα για την πολληωρη παραμονη μου αλλα και παραμονη μας στην Γεφυρα του πλοιου, οπου τα τελευταια χρονια γινεται ολο και πιο δυσκολο λογω των νομων, των ανθρωπων αλλα και των κατασκευων των πλοιων.

Το ταξιδι πηγε μια χαρα,περασαμε την Κυθνο και την Σεριφο.
Φτασαμε στην Σιφνο, τον προορισμο του 3ου ταξιδιου του 
www.nautilia.gr.
Απο την προσεγγιση του πλοιου στον ντοκο του λιμανιου βλεπαμε ολοι την υποδοχη των παιδιων.
Του *Θανου* (vortigern) απο τη Σιφνο, του Γιαννη (giovanaut) απο την Παρο και του Αρη (ΑΡΗΣ) με την κοπελα του(2η ξαδερφη μου!μου εκανε και εκπληξη :Surprised: ) απο την Συρο οπου αφιχθησαν οι 3 στο νησι νωριτερα απο εμας, στις 10:45 με τον Αιολο Κεντερη 1.

Η υποδοχη και το κοκκινο χαλι  :Razz: 
DSCN0166.jpg


Αποβιβαστηκαμε, χαιρετηθηκαμε, μειναμε εκπληκτοι :Surprised:  και φωτογραφισαμε τον βαπορα ενω αναχωρουσε για την συνεχεια του δρομολογιου του

DSCN0174.jpg

Κατσαμε για καφε, πηγαμε για μπανιο, *πηδηξαμε ΚΑΙ ΑΠ ΤΟΝ ΜΟΛΟ...εγω ο Συλβεστρος και η Ροζλιν.*
Οχι που δεν θα πηδαγαμε...:mrgreen:



Αποθανατισαμε την αφιξη του Αδαμαντιου Κοραη, καθισαμε να φαμε στην φιλοξενη ταβερνα Ο ΣΙΜΟΣ με ομορφα και ευγευστα τοπικα Σιφνα'ι'κα φαγητα.Ενω ανοιξαμε και την σημαια...
DSCN0183.jpg

Δυστυχως η ωρα περασε και ηρθε η στιγμη του αποχαιρετισμου...
Προχωρισαμε προς την προβλητα και ενω αποχαιρετιζομασταν με τους νησιωτες να και ο βαπορας...
DSCN0196.jpg

συνεχιζεται...

----------


## leonidas

Ανεβηκαμε στο πλοιο, και ηρθε η ωρα της αναχωρησης (17:00).
Εκεινη την ωρα αλληλοτραβαγαμε φωτογραφιες και αλληλοχαιρετιομασταν με τους νησιωτες. :Razz: 
μια ζουμαριστη
DSCN0220.jpg

Βαζω και αλλη μια με το χρακτηριστικο στολιδακι του λιμανιου...το ΣΙΦΝΟΣ που μου αρεσε πολυ...

DSCN0224.jpg

Ετσι αναχωρησαμε απο τις Καμαρες της Σιφνου...
DSCN0233.jpg

Περασαμε παλι απο την Σερφο και απο την Κυθνο...

Μετα την Κυθνο βαλαμε ροτα για Πειραια...

Η ωρα ηταν 9:00.Ο ηλιος εδυε.Ειπα να κανω μια βολτα στη Γεφυρα.
Μπηκα απο μεσα απο την γεφυρα απο την μικρη σκαλα απο τις καμπινες.
Εκει ηταν ο υποπλοιαρχος του πλοιου.(η φωτογραφια ειναι στην Κυθνο)
DSCN0289.jpg
Μου ειπε οτι ο καπετανιος απο εδω κει μετα δεν αφηνει την προσβαση στην γεφυρα λογω νυκτος.
Ετσι ετρεξα στην αριστερη βαρδιολα να βγαλω μια τελευταια φωτογραφια του Βαπορα απο την επιβλητικη και καραβολατρικη πλωρη του Γιωργη.
DSCN0291.jpg

Δεσαμε στον Πειραια στις 22:45

Ετσι το 3ο ταξιδι του www.nautilia.gr στη Σιφνο ελαβε τελος.

Ολοι που βρεθηκεμε εκει ημασταν πολυ χαρουμενοι που ζησαμε αυτο το καραβολατρικο αλλα και φανταστικο ταξιδι μεχρι τη Σιφνο.

Διοργανωτες του ταξιδιου, κυριε *Νικολα Μαρουλη* και *Ευαγγελο Βεντουρη* σας υπερευχαριστω πραγματικα εκ βαθεως οπου δωθηκε αυτη η απιστευτη και μοναδικη εμπειρια να ταξιδεψω μαζι με αλλους ανθρωπους οπου αγαπανε την θαλασσα.
Επισης δεν παραλειπτω την φροντιδα, την φιλοξενια, την αγαπη και την εμπιστοσυνη που δωσατε προς εμας σε αυτο το ταξιδι.Η προσβαση σε ολους τους χωρους του πλοιου ηταν κατι το απιστευτο, οπως και η φιλοξενια ολοκληρου του πληρωματος.

Μας δωθηκε η ευκαιρια να γνωρισουμε καλα το πλοιο και να δουμε κυριε Βεντουρη ποσο καλα το αγαπατε και το φροντιζετε και το περιποιειστε και το προστατευετε σαν παιδι σας.
Αυτο δειχνει την αγαπη γι'αυτο που κανετε και ετσι μας χαριζετε ομορφα και ασφαλη ταξιδια με το πλοιο σας.

Αυτο το ταξιδι δεν θα γινοταν αν δεν υπηρχε η αγαπη γι'αυτην την ιστοσελιδα οπου ειναι αφιερωμενη στην Ναυτιλια κυριε Νικολα Μαρουλη.Αυτη η ιστοσελιδα μας χαρισε αυτο το απιστευτο και μοναδικο ταξιδι.Σας ευχαριστουμε για ολη την ευγενικη και χαρουμενη συμπεριφορα σας απενεντι μας αλλα και για το εισιτηριο που πρεπει να τονισουμε οτι ηταν *δωρεαν* οπως και τα ποτα στο μπαρ της 'Α θεσης.
Επισης ευχαριστουμε που μας δεχτηκατε στο ταξιδι αυτο μαζι σας.

Περασα ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΑ
Ηταν ενα ταξιδι πραγματικα ΟΝΕΙΡΟ.
Ελπιζω τα σχολια μου να λενε κατι και να εννοουν τα συναισθηματα μου.
Ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενος που ταξιδεψα με πλοιο μαζι σας.
Γνωρισα ανθρωπους εκανα φιλιες ξαναειδα τους φιλους μου, τα ειπαμε και επιτελους επισκεφθηκα τις Δυτικες Κυκλαδες! :Very Happy: 
Ειδατε τι ευκαιρια μου δωθηκε...
Τα λογια ειναι πολλα...Οι φωτογραφιες δεν ειναι τιποτα σ'αυτο που ζησαμε 24 ωρες πριν.
Ενα ευχαριστω δεν νομιζω να κανει τιποτα αλλα θα το πω.

*Ευχαριστω πολυ www.nautilia.gr

*Λεωνιδας Μακρης

----------


## Trakman

> ....Λεωνιδας Μακρης


Το Nautilia έχει πολύ μέλλον...!!! :Wink: 

Εμείς σ'ευχαριστούμε Λεωνίδα, όπως και την φίλη σου, για την υπέροχη παρέα!!!!!

----------


## Trakman

Μια ακόμα φώτο για τον Καπτα-Νικόλα!!

Trakakis_P7191879.jpg

----------


## cataman

> ...............
> Βαζω και αλλη μια με το χρακτηριστικο στολιδακι του λιμανιου...το ΣΙΦΝΟΣ που μου αρεσε πολυ.................


Χωρίς να θέλω να βανδαλίσω το στολίδι της Σίφνου, μετά από μια ιδέα του Roi Baudoin, το σημάδι μας το αφήσαμε τελικά στην Σίφνο!!!

DSC004921.JPG

----------


## heraklion

Να ευχαριστήσω και εγώ με τη σειρά μου την Ventouris sea lines και τον Marouli niko για το πετυχημέο ταξίδι που οργανώσανε στην Σίφνο. Ας δούμε και μερικές φωτογραφίες και από μένα.

P7190231.JPG

P7190310.JPG

----------


## Αλκυόνη

Η ζωή μας, όπως λένε, χαρακτηρίζεται ευτυχισμένη από τις ευχάριστες στιγμές που έχουμε και μας δίνεται η δυνατότητα να ζήσουμε. Οι στιγμές αυτές, είναι σα διάττοντες αστέρες του ουρανού μέσα στη ζωή μας, λάμπουν για λίγο και ύστερα χάνονται, μα ο νους αρνείται να ξεχάσει, νοερά ταξιδεύει σε αυτό που πριν μια μέρα είδε, αισθάνθηκε, έζησε. Ταξιδεύει με τον *ΑΓΙΟ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟ* την ώρα που ο ήλιος ανέτειλε πρόσω ολοταχώς για Κύθνο- Σέριφο- Σίφνο, αποχαιρετώντας το πάντα φιλόξενο λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Ο νους γυρίζει από την πρύμνη, στο κατάστρωμα και από εκεί στο σαλόνι της ¶ θέσης που μας υποδέχεται χαμογελαστή, ευγενική και ακούραστη η Κα Δήμου Κατερίνα, καθώς και όλο το πλήρωμα της *VENTOURIS**SEA**LINES*. 

Το μυαλό θυμάται ολοκάθαρα τα πρόσωπα των μελών του Nautilia γεμάτα ενθουσιασμό, έξαψη για αυτά που προσδοκούν να ζήσουν, να αντικρύσουν, μα κυρίως να φωτογραφίσουν, ψάχνουν τη δική τους μοναδική στιγμή! Γιατί αυτό άλλωστε δεν σημαίνει φωτογράφιση; Η αποτύπωση, η απεικόνιση μιας συγκεκριμένης στιγμής. Έτσι λοιπόν, όλοι μας είχαμε εκατοντάδες τέτοιες στιγμές διασχίζοντας το πέλαγος. Ο νους αυτή τη στιγμή διατρέχει γρήγορα τη γέφυρα και στέκεται πάνω σε μια χαρακτηριστική φυσιογνωμία. Είναι ο Καπετάν Νίκος του πλοίου. Ευγενικός, συμπαθητικός, υπομονετικός, μα πάνω απΆ όλα επιδέξιος στους χειρισμούς του καραβιού, καθώς μανουβράρει το πλοίο στην Κύθνο και στη Σέριφο. 

Καθώς πλησιάζουμε στο δικό μας προορισμό- Σίφνο,  το μυαλό αναγνωρίζει την ικανοποίηση όλων για αυτό που αντικρίζουν. Ένα ήρεμο, φιλόξενο νησί με φιλόξενους κατοίκους. Μα, η βιαστική ώρα δεν στέκεται, τρέχει ιλιγγιωδώς ζητώντας μας να πάρουμε ξανά το δρόμο της επιστροφής. Τα πρόσωπα, το σώμα υποχωρούν υπό το βάρος της κούρασης, αλλά το πνεύμα, το συναίσθημα, το μάτι, επιμένουν, περιμένουν να εντυπωσιαστούν ξανά, είναι άγρυπνα, ώσπου αυτή η στιγμή μετουσιώνεται κατά τη δύση του ηλίου στη βαρδιόλα ακούγοντας τριγύρω δεκάδες φωτογραφικές μηχανές να αποθανατίζουν το καθημερινό θαύμα του ηλίου που βουτά μέσα στη θάλασσα και εξαφανίζεται.

Όλα αυτά βέβαια δεν έχουν κανένα απολύτως νόημα, εάν δεν έχεις  καλούς φίλους να σε πλαισιώνουν: παλιούς και νέους. Η συντροφιά ήταν απίστευτη και ελπίζω χρόνο με το χρόνο να γίνεται μεγαλύτερη. 

Οι εκπλήξεις σταματούν, οι στιγμές τελειώνουν, περιμένοντας πάντα τις νέες, που θα οργανώσει ο Νίκος ο captain του δικού μας καραβιού του NAUTILIA, ώστε το ταξίδι να ξανά αρχίσει από εκεί που το αφήσαμε…. 



Ένα τεράστιο ευχαριστώ στον Κ. Βεντούρη και στο εξαιρετικό πλήρωμά του για την πραγματοποίηση αυτού του ταξιδιού.

Ένα ξεχωριστό ευχαριστώ στην Κα Δήμου Κατερίνα για το χαμόγελο και τις υπηρεσίες της

Ένα μοναδικό ευχαριστώ στο δικό μας καπετάνιο Nίκο, με την ευχή να διοργανώσει και άλλα τέτοια ταξίδια

Ένα πραγματικό ευχαριστώ στην ψυχή της παρέας τον καταπληκτικό Leo.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ τα μέλη για την ξεχωριστή συντροφιά.....

----------


## diagoras

Βλεπω ολες αυτες τις υπεροχες εικονες και φανταζομαι πως ειμαι μαζι σας.Η τυχη ομως δεν τα εφερε ετσι και δυστυχως δεν ημουν εκει.Ομως στο επομενο ταξιδι θα ειμαι εκει.Να πω κ εγω ενα μεγαλο μπραβο στο nautilia και στο κυριο Νικο και ας μην ημουν εκει ειμαι σιγουρος οτι για ακομη φορα τα καταφερε αψογα με την οργανωση

----------


## dokimakos21

Σημερα που επιτελους καταφερα να μπω στο internet κ να διαβασω κ να δω πως περασατε πρεπει να πω πως ΖΗΛΕΥΩ....!!!Κριμα που δεν μπορεσα να ειμαι μαζι σας... :Sad:

----------


## cataman

Όσοι δεν μπορέσατε να έρθετε σε αυτό το ταξίδι, εκτός από αυτό το post που μπορείται να δείτε φωτογραφίες, θα μπορείται από σήμερα να βλέπετε και στο Photo Gallery.

----------


## .voyager

Οι εικόνες που επισυνάπτουν αλλά κι αυτές που πλάθουν με τα λόγια τους τα υπόλοιπα μέλη, περιγράφουν το ευχάριστο κλίμα και τις ιδανικές συνθήκες κάτω από τις οποίες έλαβε χώρα το 3ο ταξίδι του nautilia.gr. 
Θέλω να ευχαριστήσω κι εγώ από την πλευρά μου, τόσο τη διοίκηση του φόρουμ για την άρτια οργάνωση του ταξιδίου, όσο και την πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία και το πλήρωμα του "¶γιος Γεώργιος" για την άψογη φιλοξενία.
Καλά ταξίδια σαν κι αυτό να έχουμε στο μέλλον...

----------


## heraklion

Η ταβέρνα που κάτσαμε. :Very Happy: Η κόρνα του πλοίου 

P7190175.JPG

Η σφυρίκτρα του πλοίου

P7190291.JPG

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Για την 19 Ιουλίου το μόνο που μπορώ να πω είναι ότι ήταν μία μέρα γεμάτη χαλάρωση αλλά και γεμάτη συναίσθημα!Ηταν υπέροχα όλα.Και την ώρα της αναχώρησης του ¶γιος Γεώργιος για την επιστροφή έπιασα τον εαυτό μου να στεναχωριέται!!!Και αυτό λέει πολλά!

Νίκο Μαρούλη ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για το παιδικό όνειρο που συνεχίζεται και συνεχίζεται..............
Θάνο να σαι καλά για την φιλοξενεία σου!
Leo ένα πολύ μεγάλο ευχαριστώ(ξέρεις εσύ:-D)
Μανώλη προσοχή στις στροφές:-D
ΒΕΝ τελικά το μπλουζάκι σου ήταν κάποτε σαν του Sylver?:-D
Roi καλές διακοπές...........
Και σε όλη την παρέα που ήταν στη Σίφνο να τα ξαναπούμε σύντομα βρε!!!!!!!!!!!


*'' Βρε όπου και αν πάω ,παρέα με το Nautilia.gr θα πάω!''*

----------


## Thanasis89

Η αλήθεια είναι πως είναι πολλά αυτά που θέλω να πω... Μα θα ήθελα να αφήσω τις εικόνες να μιλήσουν για μένα.  Το μόνο που θα ήθελα, είναι να ευχαριστήσω ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΟ το πλήρωμα και την Εταιρεία για την άψογη συμπεριφορά και φιλοξενία τους και τέλος όλο το Ναυτιλία για το υπέροχο ταξίδι που είχαμε μαζί... 

Πλώρη στην Κύθνο...
DSC02253.JPG

Ο ¶γιος Γεώργιος στολίζει, πίσω μας, το λιμάνι της Σίφνου...
DSC02314.JPG

Η Τσιμινιέρα του πλοίου με φόντο τις Καμάρες Σίφνου...
DSC02342.JPG

Και τελικός μας προορισμός, Πειραιάς με την Ευχή για ένα επόμενο ταξίδι με τον καπτα Νίκο και τον ¶γιο Γεώργιο... 
DSC02363.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Προσωπικα πιστευω οτι τετοιου τυπου εκδηλωσεις-ταξιδια ειναι η πεμπτουσια της σωστης διασκεδασης.Εσεις τι πιστευετε?

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Οπως τα λες φιλε BEN!!!!!!Συμφωνω απολυτως!!!!!

----------


## .voyager

> Προσωπικα πιστευω οτι τετοιου τυπου εκδηλωσεις-ταξιδια ειναι η πεμπτουσια της σωστης διασκεδασης.Εσεις τι πιστευετε?


Πες τα ρε ψυχή του ταξιδιού  :Cool:

----------


## cataman

Θα συμφωνήσω και εγώ με τον Ben. Όταν υπάρχει η κατάλληλη παρέα περνάς ευχάριστα όπου και να πάς μέ όποιο μεταφορικό μέσο και άν πας. Προσωπικά για πότε φτάναμε στα λιμάνια που έδενε ο Αγ. Γεώργιος ούτε που το καταλαβέναμε γιατί περνούσαμε τέλεια στην διαδρομή. Παρόλο που σχεδόν όλα τα μέλη που συνταξιδέψαμε ήταν από το τμήμα της Ακτοπλοΐας ενώ εγώ από το τμήμα της Ιστιοπλοίας κάναμε καταπληκτική παρέα κι ας μήν έχουμε κοινά ενδιαφέροντα!

----------


## sylver23

Για να μην παραπονιέσαι πάρε 2 φώτο απο ένα καταμαράν και ενα ιστιοπλοικό που πετύχαμε εν πλω προχτες

P7195645.jpg

P7195648.jpg

----------


## Trakman

> Θα συμφωνήσω και εγώ με τον Ben. Όταν υπάρχει η κατάλληλη παρέα περνάς ευχάριστα όπου και να πάς μέ όποιο μεταφορικό μέσο και άν πας. Προσωπικά για πότε φτάναμε στα λιμάνια που έδενε ο Αγ. Γεώργιος ούτε που το καταλαβέναμε γιατί περνούσαμε τέλεια στην διαδρομή. Παρόλο που σχεδόν όλα τα μέλη που συνταξιδέψαμε ήταν από το τμήμα της Ακτοπλοΐας ενώ εγώ από το τμήμα της Ιστιοπλοίας κάναμε καταπληκτική παρέα κι ας μήν έχουμε κοινά ενδιαφέροντα!



Μάκη το κοινό ενδιαφέρον είναι η αγάπη για τη θάλασσα!!! :Wink:

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Προσωπικα πιστευω οτι τετοιου τυπου εκδηλωσεις-ταξιδια ειναι η πεμπτουσια της σωστης διασκεδασης.Εσεις τι πιστευετε?


Χ Α Λ Α Ρ Α Α Α Α Α Α! ! ! ! !

----------


## cataman

> Για να μην παραπονιέσαι πάρε 2 φώτο απο ένα καταμαράν και ενα ιστιοπλοικό που πετύχαμε εν πλω προχτες
> 
> P7195645.jpg
> 
> P7195648.jpg


Καταρχήν συλβέστρο που ήμουνα εγώ όταν τράβηξες το καταμαράν φωτογραφία και γιατί δέν μου είπες τίποτα. Θα σε μαλώσω!! 
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ πάντως που έστω και τώρα την μοιράζεσαι με εμένα!
Ας είναι καλά ο Leo που με φώναξε να τραβήξω φωτογραφία το ξύλινο ιστιοφόρο που έμπαινε στο λιμάνι της Σίφνου την ώρα που εμείς φεύγαμε.




> Μάκη το κοινό ενδιαφέρον είναι η αγάπη για τη θάλασσα!!!


Αυτό είναι σίγουρο Γιώργο, αλλίως δεν θα περνούσαμε καταπληκτικά σε αυτό το ταξίδι (το πρώτο μας ταξίδι, μαζί με την γυναίκα μου) με το Nautilia.gr!!! 
Και σίγουρα θα συμμετάσχουμε και στα επόμενα.

----------


## ταξιδευτής

*Ευχαριστώ όλους τους συνταξιδιώτες*, στο 3ο ταξίδι του nautilia.gr στη Σίφνο. Περάσαμε πολύ όμορφα αυτή την Κυριακή 19 Ιουλίου 2009. Αξίζει ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στο πλήρωμα του AGIOS GEORGIOS της VENTOURIS SEA LINES, ειδικά στον Καπτά Νίκο για την φιλοξενία του και στον Μαρούλη Νίκο  για την άψογη οργάνωση του ταξιδιού

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Νομίζω, ότι στο ταξίδι της Κυριακής ήταν όλα *ΤΕΛΕΙΑ.*

Η *VENTOURIS SEA LINES* δίδαξε τι πάει να πει φιλοξενία.

Ο *πλοίαρχος* πάντα με το χαμόγελο στα χείλη.

Το *πλήρωμα* άψογο σε όλα του.

Ένα μεγάλο *ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ* σε όλους όλους συνέβαλλαν για να γίνει αυτό το ταξίδι.

Γνωρίσαμε πολλούς νέους φίλους και με χαρά θα περιμένουμε να τους ξαναδούμε.

_Καλό καλοκαίρι σε όλους_

_Το ταξίδι μας συνεχίζεται ....._

----------


## Nikos_V

Παιδια ΜΠΡΑΒΟ σε ολους!!!!Οι περιγραφες για τι ταξιδι πολυ ομορφες οι φωτογραφιες σας καταπληκτικες να ειστε ολοι καλα!!!!Εγω δεν τα καταφερα  :Sad:  αλλα ειμαι σιγουρος οτι το nautilia θα διοργανωσει και αλλα τετοια ταξιδια.Οσο για τον κυριο με το μουστακι{καπτα Νικο Σαρδη}ημουν σιγουρος οτι θα εκανε τα παντα για να περασετε καλα!!!!!

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Παιδια ΜΠΡΑΒΟ σε ολους!!!!Οι περιγραφες για τι ταξιδι πολυ ομορφες οι φωτογραφιες σας καταπληκτικες να ειστε ολοι καλα!!!!Εγω δεν τα καταφερα  αλλα ειμαι σιγουρος οτι το nautilia θα διοργανωσει και αλλα τετοια ταξιδια.Οσο για τον κυριο με το μουστακι{καπτα Νικο Σαρδη}ημουν σιγουρος οτι θα εκανε τα παντα για να περασετε καλα!!!!!


Νανανανανα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:-D

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Και απο μενα ενα  μεγαλο ευχαριστω  στον κ. βαγγελι βεντουρι για τι φιλοξενια που εκανε σε ολο το nautilia τον Νικο μαρουλι για το φαναστικο αυτο ταξιδι που διοργανοσε τον kapten του βαποριου και ολους εσας που με ταξιδεψατε σε ενα ταξιδι του nautilia απο τις φωτο σας σε ενα ταξιδι ονειρο με το αγαπιμενο μου αγιος γεωργιος...και ελπιζω στο επομενο ταξιδι να ειμαι εκει μαζι σας ...και παλι ευχαριστω :Razz:

----------


## frost

Ενα μικρό cooltext427865087MouseOver.png αφιερωμένο στους συνταξιδιώτες και σε όλο το forum. Ενα πλήρες dvd θα ετοιμαστεί και θα μοιραστεί σε όλα τα μέλη που παραβρέθηκαν στο ταξίδι.

----------


## ΓιαννηςΤ

Το βιντεακι απλα απιστευτο
μπραβο

μια παρατηρηση: πηγατε μεχρι τι Σιφνο τρωγατε διπλα στη θαλασσα ... και τρωγατε κρεατικα???  :Razz: 
πλακιτσα κανω σας ευχομαι τα καλυτερα

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Φιλε μου κατα περιεργο τροπο η ταβερνα που πηγαμε δεν ειχε θαλασσινα!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## kalypso

αν και οι φίλοι με κάλυψαν πλήρως θα ήθελα και έγω να πω πως πραγματικά αυτό το ταξίδι ήταν καταπληκτικό....τόσο σε οργάνωση,όσο και σε συμμετοχή αλλά και διαθεση....
οι φωτογραφίες απλα αποτυπώνουν κάποιες από τις εικόνες αλλά όχι τα συναισθήματά μας και αυτό που παραγματικά ζήσαμε!...
Ενα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον κ. Βεντούρη για τις προσφορές του,(εισιτήρια,ποτά,σνακς,καμπινες),και ένα μπράβο για την αγάπη του για το καράβι,που με μεράκι φροντίζει να είναι σε άριστη κατάσταση και πλήρως ανακαινισμένο...
Για το πλήρωμα του καραβιού που με χαμόγελο μας υποδέχθηκε και ιδιαιτέρως στη Κατερίνα που ακούραστα και πάντα με το χαμόγελο μας περιποιήθηκε...
Για τους φίλους που μας υποδέχθηκαν στη Σίφνο αν και κάποιοι έκαναν τις διακοπές τους αλλού αλλά φρόντισαν να είναι εκεί και να μας περιμένουν....
Για τον πάτερ Φαμίλια του Ναυτιλία,Νίκο, για την άριστη οργάνωση του ταξιδιού και την ευκαιρία να βρεθούμε όλοι ξανά παλιοί και νέοι φίλοι,αλλά και να απολαύσουμε και εμείς τα προνόμια των προσφορών του πλοιοκτητη και τη χαρά του να τα μοιραστεί μαζί μας...(κάποιος άλλος θα τα κρατούσε για τον εαυτό του)....
Τέλος ένα μεγάλο μπραβο σε όλους εμάς για τη συμμετοχή μας αλλά και τη διαθεση και το κέφι μας στο ταξίδι αυτό...
Εν αναμονή λοιπόν για αυτά που έπονται...

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> Ενα μικρό cooltext427865087MouseOver.png αφιερωμένο στους συνταξιδιώτες και σε όλο το forum. Ενα πλήρες dvd θα ετοιμαστεί και θα μοιραστεί σε όλα τα μέλη που παραβρέθηκαν στο ταξίδι.


Εγώ στο ταξίδι δεν ήμουν. Θαύμασα όμως αυτό το υπέροχο βιντεάκι που έγινε με μεράκι και, προφανέστατα, απίστευτη υπομονή στο μοντάζ. Πολλά συγχαρητήρια!  :Smile:

----------


## cataman

> Ενα μικρό cooltext427865087MouseOver.png αφιερωμένο στους συνταξιδιώτες και σε όλο το forum. Ενα πλήρες dvd θα ετοιμαστεί και θα μοιραστεί σε όλα τα μέλη που παραβρέθηκαν στο ταξίδι.


Ευχαριστούμε φίλε frost για το βιντεάκι αυτό. Μια καταπληκτική δουλειά πολύ καλά δουλεμένη. Πάντα τέτοια.

----------


## newfish

Frost το videaki είναι όλα τα λεφτά!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Το επόμενο ταξίδι απαιτείτε να ειναι ποιό Μυτιληνιό και να συνδυαστεί και με θρησκευτική εκδρομή βοήθεια μας

----------


## frost

Χαίρομαι που σας αρέσει το βιντεάκι, σας ευχαριστώ όλους!!!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Θέλω να σας ευχαριστήσω όλους για τα καλά σας λόγια, χαίρομαι πραγματικά που περάσατε καλά, να είστε σίγουροι ότι θα ακολουθήσουν και αλλες εκδηλώσεις για το 2009 ... 
Σκοπός μας και στόχος μας είναι να γίνουμε η μεγαλύτερη θαλασσινή παρέα του διαδικτύου.
Θέλω να ευχαριστήσω ιδαίτερα τον κ. Βεντούρη την κ. Φρατζέσκα Ροδίτου τον καπτεν μας Leo για την πολύτιμη βοήθεια του σε μία ακόμη εκδήλωση του n@utilia.gr και τον ellinis.

----------


## Giovanaut

Ολα ηταν υπεροχα....
Να ειμαστε καλα να τα ξαναπουμε

Σας ευχαριστω ολους για τις υπεροχες στιγμες που ζησαμε, δεν θελω αρχισω τα ονοματα, γιατι σιγουρα θα ξεχασω ανθρωπους και δεν το θελω...!!!
Εσεις ξερετε.

Με τους γνωστους ηρθαμε πιο κοντα, αλλα γνωρισα και πολλους ανθρωπους που πλεον κατεχουν μερος στην καρδια μου και επισης εννιωθα πως ειμαστε χρονια γνωστοι...!!!
Επισης να ευχαριστησω και καποιους ανθρωπους για την πραγματικα απιστευτη συμπεριφορα απεναντι στο προσωπο μου(Εσεις ξερετε), αλλα και ολα τα παιδια που με το υλικο που ανεβασαν, εννιωσα σαν να επεστρεψα σε εκεινη την Κυριακη...!

Εχω κι εγω υλικο αλλα οχι χρονο αυτες τις μερες...!!!

Ιδιαιτερες ευχαριστιες στον Θάνο για την πολυ ομορφη ξεναγηση και την φιλοξενια στο στο μαγευτικο νησι του...!!!

Υ.Γ.
Σας περιμενω ολους κι εδω πανω, ταξιδι στη Λημνο....!!!

ΚΑΛΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ..!!!!

----------


## evridiki

> Για να μην παραπονιέσαι πάρε 2 φώτο απο ένα καταμαράν και ενα ιστιοπλοικό που πετύχαμε εν πλω προχτες
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 50316
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 50317


Πολυ ωραιες οι φωτο  :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------

